# America land of the free crack pipes



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2022)

Thanks joe biden


----------



## Cochino (Feb 10, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Thanks joe biden


Did you get yours already


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Did you get yours already


I already had one


----------



## CJ (Feb 10, 2022)

Probably made in China. 🤣


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 10, 2022)

Is the Chore Boy sold separately?


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 10, 2022)

What is the reasoning behind giving out crack pipes?  Giving out needles I get, because it reduces the transmission of bloodborn diseases, but crack pipes?

Just get a glass rose and steel wool from the gas station like all of the other crackheads.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 10, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What is the reasoning behind giving out crack pipes?  Giving out needles I get, because it reduces the transmission of bloodborn diseases, but crack pipes?
> 
> Just get a glass rose and steel wool from the gas station like all of the other crackheads.


Apparently it’s to help keep them from getting sick as often. I just can’t seem to give a fuck about lives people who don’t give a fuck about their own. I don’t care if the streets are lined with dead junkies tbh. I’ll just step over them on the way to the gym


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Apparently it’s to help keep them from getting sick as often. I just can’t seem to give a fuck about lives people who don’t give a fuck about their own. I don’t care if the streets are lined with dead junkies tbh. I’ll just step over them on the way to the gym


Not smoking crack would definitely help them not get sick as often.  I can’t imagine that it’s fantastic for your immune system.


----------



## CJ (Feb 10, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Not smoking crack would definitely help them not get sick as often.  I can’t imagine that it’s fantastic for your immune system.


I'll need to see a study. Peer reviewed. A meta preferably. 😁


----------



## Send0 (Feb 10, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Not smoking crack would definitely help them not get sick as often.  I can’t imagine that it’s fantastic for your immune system.


Show me the study that proves this sir! Everything I have read shows that crack is an excellent PED, and I can't find any data on it compromising the immune system.

I call shenanigans!!!


----------



## Send0 (Feb 10, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'll need to see a study. Peer reviewed. A meta preferably. 😁


Omg, I hate you for stealing my troll persona 😤


----------



## Yano (Feb 10, 2022)

From what I read , the thinking is dope fiends share rigs , so ya got blisters open sores , burned lips , an ya pass the pipe , ya handing off  ya cooties to the next dude. I get it , a friend of ours mom years ago helped start the needle exchange program in Tompkins Sq Park. But this is different , a smoker will smoke out of any thing , tin foil a beer can , some one already mentioned the infamous glass rose. People wont think twice about sharing something they smoke out of when they already pass joints or share cigarettes. 
     This is just stupid to be handing people in my humble opinion. Dope fiends exchange needles cus its nasty they get dull , most I've known were using slin pins , some over n over with no clue and it's a way to get free ones with out having to scheme n scam for em. Some are there for the hygiene aspect of it but most just want that free cup of coffee , they listen to the talk , get the literature , their pins and boogie to meet the man.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 10, 2022)

uh you guys knows this has been debunked right? They aren't giving out crack pipes.
Are they giving out 'safety kits'?, Yes, crack pipes, no.
Some of you guys fall for the dumbest shit.
BTW, I don't agree with giving them anything.  Why pay gov money to make their stupid habit safer. If they can't quit, not our problem.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> uh you guys knows this has been debunked right? They aren't giving out crack pipes.
> Are they giving out 'safety kits'?, Yes, crack pipes, no.
> Some of you guys fall for the dumbest shit.
> BTW, I don't agree with giving them anything.  Why pay gov money to make their stupid habit safer. If they can't quit, not our problem.


They only back peddled when twitter went crazy over this bs. I didn’t make this up it’s all over the news unless u just watch cnn.Im pretty disgusted with Biden and his Clowns right now . This had to be a hunter idea


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> uh you guys knows this has been debunked right? They aren't giving out crack pipes.
> Are they giving out 'safety kits'?, Yes, crack pipes, no.
> Some of you guys fall for the dumbest shit.
> BTW, I don't agree with giving them anything.  Why pay gov money to make their stupid habit safer. If they can't quit, not our problem.


"A safe smoking kit may contain alcohol swabs, lip balm, other materials to promote hygiene and reduce the transmission of diseases like HIV and hepatitis,"
The initiative from HHS plans to provide naloxone, fentanyl test strips, and clean syringes,
Damn you Lifter for taking away peoples excuse to outrage


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2022)

Liberals


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 10, 2022)

Facts. 
Where did the actual information about the pipes come from? Link the original source.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm glad all these people with illegal habits are being enabled by the gov, meanwhile the legitimate medicine many of us need has been regulated to the point of non existance.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

And I bet our tax dollars pay for them too in some way.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Facts.
> Where did the actual information about the pipes come from? Link the original source.


You don’t watch the news?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> You don’t watch the news?


Tucker Carlson isn't news brah.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Tucker Carlson isn't news brah.



Used to watch him, now I think he just seeks drama. 

However, I like most of his viewpoints.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> You don’t watch the news?


Honestly man absolutely not. I’ll read about it here and there online when I come across something interesting but I haven’t watched any news in years. It’s all bullshit propaganda. All it does is divide up and feed our bias. No matter what’s going on in the world I’ll do the same thing I do everyday. Wake up, go to work, go to the gym, spend time with my family. If my gym didn’t shot down I wouldn’t even have been affected nor gave a shot about Covid.
Fox, CNN, etc it’s all bullshit. 
What is the original source? The news is secondary


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Honestly man absolutely not. I’ll read about it here and there online when I come across something interesting but I haven’t watched any news in years. It’s all bullshit propaganda. All it does is divide up and feed our bias. No matter what’s going on in the world I’ll do the same thing I do everyday. Wake up, go to work, go to the gym, spend time with my family. If my gym didn’t shot down I wouldn’t even have been affected nor gave a shot about Covid.
> Fox, CNN, etc it’s all bullshit.
> What is the original source? The news is secondary


Good for you, so hard to do. It is the same no matter which party you identify with. All drama, fear mongering and whatever it takes to increase viewership.  Real news be damned.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Used to watch him, now I think he just seeks drama.
> 
> However, I like most of his viewpoints.


I like some of them.  It's just I don't know how he can say some of the stupid shit he says with a straight face and have any sense of dignity.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I like some of them. It's just I don't know how he can say some of the stupid shit he says with a straight face and have any sense of dignity.



He’s one of those people that are too hyper-engaged in their jobs. Guy is almost like a straight faced robot, I liked his viewpoints, but there’s no human connection with the guy, but I like his viewpoints on a lot of things, I just can’t watch it anymore without falling asleep or getting bored.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Good for you, so hard to do. It is the same no matter which party you identify with. All drama, fear mongering and whatever it takes to increase viewership.  Real news be damned.


It’s all an echo chamber. Look at the shit here “liberals” as an insult because of questions and fact checking. 
Go somewhere else they’ll call people a bigot or trumptard for not towing their line. 
It’s useful idiots. 
I’m not a conservative or a liberal and neither are my enemy. When your political view is your religion you really need to take a step back and reevaluate some things. 
When you dismiss something simply because of who said you’re completely brainwashed. 
I don’t like Hitler but just because he said the sky is blue doesn’t make it wrong.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)

Why you guys know so much about crack pipes lol


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't watch the news but I did read about this I honestly thought it was bullshit.....it's actually real life??


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I don't watch the news but I did read about this I honestly thought it was bullshit.....it's actually real life??


Think they trying to walk it back now but yes real


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I don't watch the news but I did read about this I honestly thought it was bullshit.....it's actually real life??


no bro, it has been debunked.  They have safety kits but certain media embellished to say they were giving out crack pipes.


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Think they trying to walk it back now but yes real


Unbelievable.


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> no bro, it has been debunked.  They have safety kits but certain media embellished to say they were giving out crack pipes.


Ahhhh typical for todays "news"


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> no bro, it has been debunked.  They have safety kits but certain media embellished to say they were giving out crack pipes.


Where was this debunked? Had syringes meth/crack pipe and a few other items


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Ahhhh typical for todays "news"


I should also say certain representatives embellished as well repeating what they believed to be true without even verifying


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

Anyone that voted for these fools should slap themselves and their mom..If you cant afford a crack pipe joe biden got your back..


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Where was this debunked? Had syringes meth/crack pipe and a few other items


no crack pipe or meth pipe
just google it


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> no crack pipe or meth pipe


“safe smoking kit” call it what you want


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> “safe smoking kit” call it what you want


Those are the words in the grant


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> “safe smoking kit” call it what you want


again, no pipes


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Its everywhere but here is a Miami Herald article


			https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article258225703.html


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> again, no pipes


🤦‍♂️ ok sure safe smoking kits are not pipes and syringes guess we have no better place to spend our money then make it easier for druggies to get high and throw their “safe smoking kits” and syringes in playgrounds 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s all an echo chamber. Look at the shit here “liberals” as an insult because of questions and fact checking.
> Go somewhere else they’ll call people a bigot or trumptard for not towing their line.
> It’s useful idiots.
> I’m not a conservative or a liberal and neither are my enemy. When your political view is your religion you really need to take a step back and reevaluate some things.
> ...


fact checking is so annoying cant a motherfucker just say some shit without some liberal screaming about facts checking or gender lol..Believe me your decent   useful idiot yourself for the globalist too..Any idea who even said the before?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Its everywhere but here is a Miami Herald article
> 
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article258225703.html


ya if u listen to left wing bs they will always support that fucking potato head


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> 🤦‍♂️ ok sure safe smoking kits are not pipes and syringes guess we have no better place to spend our money then make it easier for druggies to get high and throw their “safe smoking kits” and syringes in playgrounds 🤦‍♂️


I never said I was a fan.  I am totally against it. Let druggies fuck themselves up, we shouldn't use tax dollars to make their habit safe.
I have a problem with representatives misleading the public and basically spouting lies and then their base believes all of it.
The same viewpoint as mine could have been made without lying about what is in the kits. I just don't get the need to lie all the time.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> ya if u listen to left wing bs they will always support that fucking potato head


Says in there safe smoking kits too lol they getting pipes yo stop lying to your selves


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Says in there safe smoking kits too lol they getting pipes yo stop lying to your selves


like we have nothing better to spend money on..I fucking hate liberals


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> no crack pipe or meth pipe
> just google it


Google is not news nor is it truthful or accurate.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

It’s not a crack pipe directly, but it seems to be a “Junky kit” for junkies to do junky things more safely. 









						What's inside a safe smoking kit to stop opioid overdose? No, it's not a crack pipe
					

The Biden administration released $30 million of funding for the overdose epidemic. Conservative outlets have been vocal critics of safe smoking kits




					www.usatoday.com
				




How this funding could of been used in SUCH better ways…

Why do they get free chapstick with OUR tax dollars? Where the fuck is my free chapstick?


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Its everywhere but here is a Miami Herald article
> 
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article258225703.html


Yeah and here's Newsweek








						Why the Biden Administration Wants to Hand Out 'Safe Smoking' Kits
					

The Department of Health and Human Services is offering grants aimed at reducing harm from substance abuse.




					www.newsweek.com
				




I know they say it isn't a part of it, but it is. No its not the focal point or the only thing they ate handing out in the name of harm reduction,  but guess what. It doesn't cost the tax payers  anything because it is  a grant lmfao.  
We're so gullible.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

eh, I tried. Trust me, I have the same viewpoint as you guys as I stated a few posts up. I don't give two shits about the druggies and it is wrong for the gov to make their habit safe.

Its the typical embellishment for shock value to get the right in a frenzy and was it even necessary to make up a lie about pipes being in there?  I say no, most conservatives would be against the kits regardless just as I am.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> eh, I tried. Trust me, I have the same viewpoint as you guys as I stated a few posts up. I don't give two shits about the druggies and it is wrong for the gov to make their habit safe.
> 
> Its the typical embellishment for shock value to get the right in a frenzy and was it even necessary to make up a lie about pipes being in there? I say no, most conservatives would be against the kits regardless just as I am.



Agreed, it’s not their fault for their “addiction”, but it’s their fault for trying that drug in the first place knowing the addictive nature of it and for getting themselves into that financial position they need free $1 alcohol swabs and chapstick while spending $50 a day for a fix. 

It’s their responsibility to care for themselves now, they took the risk, now they have figure it out. Zero sympathy.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> fact checking is so annoying cant a motherfucker just say some shit without some liberal screaming about facts checking or gender lol..Believe me your decent   useful idiot yourself for the globalist too..Any idea who even said the before?


darn those pesky facts huh? Not sure what gender even has to do with this. Sounds like you’ve got some issues there.
Ah, globalism. Which is just a rebranded antisemetic conspiracy theory that they used in Nazi Germany that led to a literal genocide. Damn there I go again with that fact checking again. 
 I asked for the original source of the information all you can do is spout nonsense. 
“Liberals”.
Yes you are the epitome of the divisive useful idiot. 
I try to fact check everything before I believe anything. I only want correct information. 
Yes I’m annoying as shit to talk to in real life because I question everything I don’t know that is told to me. I do not accept anything without question.


----------



## Valuum (Feb 11, 2022)

How is globalism a conspiracy theory? Maybe a cabal is pushing globalism behind different agendas...but globalism is definitely a real thing and goal of many influential people.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Google is not news nor is it truthful or accurate.


Google? I read JFK was assassinated on google. Google is a search engine. Wtf are you even talking about?


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> darn those pesky facts huh? Not sure what gender even has to do with this. Sounds like you’ve got some issues there.
> Ah, globalism. Which is just a rebranded antisemetic conspiracy theory that they used in Nazi Germany that led to a literal genocide. Damn there I go again with that fact checking again.
> I asked for the original source of the information all you can do is spout nonsense.
> “Liberals”.
> ...



With all the bullshit you hear now a days, the only way to get the facts is to question and research into the facts of what you hear. Facts always outweigh opinions.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Valuum said:


> How is globalism a conspiracy theory? Maybe a cabal is pushing globalism behind different agendas...but globalism is definitely a real thing and goal of many influential people.


There is a literal conspiracy theory called globalism


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> darn those pesky facts huh? Not sure what gender even has to do with this. Sounds like you’ve got some issues there.
> Ah, globalism. Which is just a rebranded antisemetic conspiracy theory that they used in Nazi Germany that led to a literal genocide. Damn there I go again with that fact checking again.
> I asked for the original source of the information all you can do is spout nonsense.
> “Liberals”.
> ...


May I ask where you got your source, and do you honestly believe in fact check?


----------



## TODAY (Feb 11, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Google is not news nor is it truthful or accurate.


Google is a search engine, not a news source.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Google is a search engine, not a news source.


a search engine that does censor its results.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Google? I read JFK was assassinated on google. Google is a search engine. Wtf are you even talking about?


Google is  left leaning and globalist supported.
Google anything  and look at the top hits and their sources.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> With all the bullshit you hear now a days, the only way to get the facts is to question and research into the facts of what you hear. Facts always outweigh opinions.


It’s really important to scrutinize and try to debunk things we do agree with and that confirm our own beliefs and bias the most.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> darn those pesky facts huh? Not sure what gender even has to do with this. Sounds like you’ve got some issues there.
> Ah, globalism. Which is just a rebranded antisemetic conspiracy theory that they used in Nazi Germany that led to a literal genocide. Damn there I go again with that fact checking again.
> I asked for the original source of the information all you can do is spout nonsense.
> “Liberals”.
> ...



May I ask your political views? Just pretty curious. You don’t have to answer.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Cochino said:


> May I ask where you got your source, and do you honestly believe in fact check?


Source for what exactly? I don’t have to believe you in fact checking. Facts are facts.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s really important to scrutinize and try to debunk things we do agree with and that confirm our own beliefs and bias the most.



Can you write that in english. 

What do you mean by scrutinizing and debunking things we agree with? I understand the terminology, but not how that makes sense. 

Are you saying to further research into all our beliefs to ensure we have our correct beliefs without biases? 

I felt like I was reading a foreign language there. Maybe i’m just stupid?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> darn those pesky facts huh? Not sure what gender even has to do with this. Sounds like you’ve got some issues there.
> Ah, globalism. Which is just a rebranded antisemetic conspiracy theory that they used in Nazi Germany that led to a literal genocide. Damn there I go again with that fact checking again.
> I asked for the original source of the information all you can do is spout nonsense.
> “Liberals”.
> ...


another enlightened fucktard has graced ug ...Another kermit that knows it all


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Google is a search engine, not a news source.


Boom


RiR0 said:


> Source for what exactly? I don’t have to believe you in fact checking. Facts are facts.


Source for facts and not fact check ffs. They have been proven to be biased and inaccurate.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> kermit


A what now?


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> another enlightened fucktard has graced ug ...Another kermit that knows it all


hey, its not easy being green
but seriously, where can a guy get some honest facts anymore?!


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> May I ask your political views? Just pretty curious. You don’t have to answer.


🤔 I believe in equal rights not equity. 
Free market with some regulations. 
I don’t think victimless crimes should exist. 
I think their should be complete separation of church and state and that religious organizations should be taxed like everything else and not get any special treatment. 
We should do away with the 2 party system completely. 
If you want to smoke crack with another consenting adult on you’re property while you stab each other to death it should be your right. 
I think they should abolish hate crimes. 
Im pro choice. 
They should do away with affirmative action. 
I support gun rights. 
They should legalize all drugs. 
Im in favor of social programs. 
I’m in favor of the right to die. 
These just off the top of my head


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> A what now?


green as a frogs cock


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Can you write that in english.
> 
> What do you mean by scrutinizing and debunking things we agree with? I understand the terminology, but not how that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Yes. We should scrutinize our own beliefs the most. We should try to debunk our opinions and beliefs.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)

Man don’t care what anyone says it’s crack/meth pipes 
https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdBe3x99/


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Boom
> 
> Source for facts and not fact check ffs. They have been proven to be biased and inaccurate.


So if come across a source on google then I should automatically dismiss it simply because I found the information by googling?


----------



## TODAY (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> green as a frogs cock


Lol, I thought it was one of your many pejoratives for 'liberal'


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

This had to be hunter bidens idea..


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Man don’t care what anyone says it’s crack/meth pipes
> https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdBe3x99/



Tiktok says so, it’s true. Final. 

No room for debate now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Lol, I thought it was one of your many pejoratives for 'liberal'


I had to google what pejoratives mean


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> another enlightened fucktard has graced ug ...Another kermit that knows it all


Buddy the fucktard is you. Honestly. You’ve got liberal on the brain.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Tiktok says so, it’s true. Final.
> 
> No room for debate now.


Go pull up same shit he did says it right there as well as NY times 

You would be surprised how much real news you can get off tic tacs


----------



## TODAY (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I had to google what pejoratives mean


C'mon, bro

You know google is fake news.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Buddy the fucktard is you. Honestly. You’ve got liberal on the brain.


shut the fuck up kermit go post something of use and earn your green color u enlightened twatcake


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> shut the fuck up kermit go post something of use and earn your green color u enlightened twatcake


😂 you’re definitely inbred.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Go pull up same shit he did says it right there as well as NY times
> 
> You would be surprised how much real news you can get off tic tacs



Just watched the video, I jumped the gun. 

He actually voiced a valid opinion with factual evidence on the disbursement of the kits. 

Not bad for Tiktok lol.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

Welp, im out now. I had enough drama for today and this thread looks like it’s going south.


Goodluck gentlemen,


DING DING DING….


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 you’re definitely inbred.


ya i know im a freak just look at my avi..Go earn your respect before u step here kermit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

Well we can tell right away whos who in this thread..The lines are drawn in my eyes this country wont last until one side wins


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So if come across a source on google then I should automatically dismiss it simply because I found the information by googling?


No of course not, but you should not accept as fact just because Its on Google.  Google is by no means a news source. Its a search engine.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> ya i know im a freak just look at my avi..Go earn your respect before u step here kermit


Respect? Step up? You think your avi is impressive? 😂 my physique shits on yours


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Well we can tell right away whos who in this thread..The lines are drawn in my eyes this country wont last until one side wins


Useful washed up idiot


----------



## TODAY (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> enlightened twatcake


This is the one redeeming post in an otherwise intolerable shitpile of a thread.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Respect? Step up? You think your avi is impressive? 😂 my physique shits on yours


so post it and ya its pretty impressive


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Useful washed up idiot


a never has been idiot


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> This is the one redeeming post in an otherwise intolerable shitpile of a thread.


I wish to god we can all meet up and just beat the fuck out of each other


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I wish to god we can all meet up and just beat the fuck out of each other



Fucking eh, I’m no snowflake but you scare me sometimes bro.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> a never has been idiot


I agree. Atleast you finally admit it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I agree. Atleast you finally admit it


you wearing sandals aint you?


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

So, is there an official document out there somewhere with the inventory of these kits?

if we are discrediting all news sources as biased then where do we get accurate information?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

Im always up for a good internet fight..


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> you wearing sandals aint you?


Holy Lucifer, you’re a living meme.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

you gotta be retarded to defend the biden admin by now after all the dumb shit they have done..I feel Its just people that hate the real america and want to see it destroyed


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> So, is there an official document out there somewhere with the inventory of these kits?
> 
> if we are discrediting all news sources as biased then where do we get accurate information?



Through my limited research, I found zero documentation whether it’s just safety supplies like alcohol swabs, chapsticks, or safety supplies like needles and pipes.

All documentation is from news outlets, I can’t seem to find any real government issues document targeting this, however, if they really are giving out crack pipes and needles, that’s beyond fucked.

Especially when it’s people like you and me paying for it with our tax dollars.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> So, is there an official document out there somewhere with the inventory of these kits?
> 
> if we are discrediting all news sources as biased then where do we get accurate information?


That’s all I wanted was to see the original source of the info.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Holy Lucifer, you’re a living meme.


You strike me as the type to wear them and sit around a fire telling your bs to anyone that would listen..What do u know about lucifer fucknut?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> you gotta be retarded to defend the biden admin by now after all the dumb shit they have done..I feel Its just people that hate the real america and want to see it destroyed


Who’s here defending the Biden administration?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> You strike me as the type to wear them and sit around a fire telling your bs to anyone that would listen..What do u know about lucifer fucknut?


Are you senile?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Who’s here defending the Biden administration?


anyone that doesnt think this is absolutely fucking moronic that this  is even being discussed in the white house


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you senile?


come on man!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you senile?


are they Berkenstock's?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

lets see a pic riro


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> are they Berkenstock's?


Well I’m barefoot because it’s nighttime. 
I own vans, converse, a pair of cougar paws and a few pair of dr martins


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> lets see a pic riro


Just don’t jerk off to it or anything.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well I’m barefoot because it’s nighttime.
> I own vans, converse, a pair of cougar paws and a few pair of dr martins


the 90s are over u can put the docs away..


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> the 90s are over u can put the docs away..


Sorry I don’t let trends dictate what I like or wear


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just don’t jerk off to it or anything.


nice arms I just got a nice bj so there wont be any jerkin tonite


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> nice arms I just got a nice bj so there wont be any jerkin tonite


Well that’s a relief.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well that’s a relief.


I had the maroon docs and black ones around 95..You couldnt get in a nyc club without them


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

i think the grant money would be better spent on improving access to rehabilitation services.

Also, finding ways to prevent addiction. I'm not sure how it could be done, but I think preventing the addiction in the first place is the best cure.

This is a life long struggle for alot of people. Its heartbreaking to see someone break down and cry when they come to and realize they just overdosed and threw away the streak of sobriety the struggled for. 

I'd like to see less people bound by the chains of addiction.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I had the maroon docs and black ones around 95..You couldnt get in a nyc club without them


Hey I’ve got both of those. The burgundy ones are probably my favorite.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> So, is there an official document out there somewhere with the inventory of these kits?
> 
> if we are discrediting all news sources as biased then where do we get accurate information?


We don't get actual news anymore. Its tabloid propaganda generated by the far left and right.
The answer is usually somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

John Kennedy a good man


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just don’t jerk off to it or anything.



Nobody:
M0nstro: “All these gains here, I get from GH from ——“!


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Nobody:
> M0nstro: “All these gains here, I get from GH from ——“!


“I’m real bodybuild and everyone just hate me for it”


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> “I’m real bodybuild and everyone just hate me for it”



“I coach, here evidence, what you do? look,see client? You hater, motivate me to be better bodybuilding”


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

forget fighting homelessness or crime..Lets give out  drug kits lol...I gotta lol at this sometimes luciferians are really funny and know how to fuck with us


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

well I posted some evidence but its just propaganda right


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> forget fighting homelessness or crime..Lets give out  drug kits lol...I gotta lol at this sometimes luciferians are really funny and know how to fuck with us


Youre right. Theres alot of problems in this country. If the priorities could be changed, alot of good could be accomplished.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

man i just shot a huge nut ina hot ass girls mouth ..


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 11, 2022)

Tic tac got all these clips sure alot of heart attack warnings In the media hmmmm nothing to do with vaccines? 
https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdBeQUky/


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Youre right. Theres alot of problems in this country. If the priorities could be changed, alot of good could be accomplished.


not with the jerkoffs in power ..America is being destroyed to have that reset bullshit..


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i think the grant money would be better spent on improving access to rehabilitation services.
> 
> Also, finding ways to prevent addiction. I'm not sure how it could be done, but I think preventing the addiction in the first place is the best cure.
> 
> ...


I recently watched an 8 mini-episode documentary on drugs called The Fix on Roku Channel.

Was actually pretty interesting.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## BRICKS (Feb 11, 2022)

Now those assholes want to make fentanyl a permanent Schedule I drug.  Hey asshats, changing the drug Schedule isn't gonna fix anything, how about ya secure the fking border.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I recently watched an 8 mini-episode documentary on drugs called The Fix on Roku Channel.
> 
> Was actually pretty interesting.


never heard of it, ill have to see if i can find it


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Now those assholes want to make fentanyl a permanent Schedule I drug.  Hey asshats, changing the drug Schedule isn't gonna fix anything, how about ya secure the fking border.


Wouldn't that keep it from being used therapeutically?


----------



## GSgator (Feb 11, 2022)

Our government is fucking sick for spending out tax dollars on these so called smoking kits . WTF there just promoting the use of drugs I swear communist China is calling the shots for this current administration if there was a recipe book on how to destroy a country these people are following it step-by-step.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Our government is fucking sick for spending out tax dollars on these so called smoking kits . WTF there just promoting the use of drugs I swear communist China is calling the shots for this current administration if there was a recipe book on how to destroy a country these people are following it step-by-step.


heres your recipe book


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> heres your recipe book
> View attachment 18215


Is that like a democrat bible or something?


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Wouldn't that keep it from being used therapeutically?


Ok, I'm not sure how that's gonna work.  Part of the classification of a drug as Schedule I is no medical/therapeutic use/value.  Fentanyl is by far THE number 1 opioid we use for anesthesia.  Pretty much every single general anesthetic I deliver gets minimum 100 mcg.  And before anyone sais anything, no the opiods given for anesthesia do not contribute in anyway to the problem.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Not smoking crack would definitely help them not get sick as often.  I can’t imagine that it’s fantastic for your immune system.


Crackheads live forever.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> darn those pesky facts huh? Not sure what gender even has to do with this. Sounds like you’ve got some issues there.
> Ah, globalism. Which is just a rebranded antisemetic conspiracy theory that they used in Nazi Germany that led to a literal genocide. Damn there I go again with that fact checking again.
> I asked for the original source of the information all you can do is spout nonsense.
> “Liberals”.
> ...


Facts are fake news, lol.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> darn those pesky facts huh? Not sure what gender even has to do with this. Sounds like you’ve got some issues there.
> Ah, globalism. Which is just a rebranded antisemetic conspiracy theory that they used in Nazi Germany that led to a literal genocide. Damn there I go again with that fact checking again.
> I asked for the original source of the information all you can do is spout nonsense.
> “Liberals”.
> ...


In case you guys didn't catch that unbelievably dumb and insane MTG soundbyte where again she compares what is happening to Nazi Germany but she is so stupid, she said gazpacho instead of Gestapo, here is a cartoon.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> In case you guys didn't catch that unbelievably dumb and insane MTG soundbyte where again she compares what is happening to Nazi Germany but she is so stupid, she said gazpacho instead of Gestapo, here is a cartoon.
> View attachment 18221


I honestly question if MTG was planted by the Democrats to make the GOP look bad.

No elected official could actually be as dumb as Jewish Space Lasers McGee.  She makes Sarah Palin look like Colin Powell.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Man don’t care what anyone says it’s crack/meth pipes
> https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdBe3x99/


Sooo....you don't care about the facts.  I get it alternative facts for some of you guys. Why is reality so hard for some of you?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Well we can tell right away whos who in this thread..The lines are drawn in my eyes this country wont last until one side wins


yeah yeah yeah, civil war. Problem is Im a Republican, Im just not a sheep.  So I dont know which side I would be on.
Oh wait, I know there wont be a civil war so nevermind.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> you gotta be retarded to defend the biden admin by now after all the dumb shit they have done..I feel Its just people that hate the real america and want to see it destroyed


again, no one said they are defending Biden admin at least I didnt. I simply pointed out the lie that OP repeated with this thread.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> In case you guys didn't catch that unbelievably dumb and insane MTG soundbyte where again she compares what is happening to Nazi Germany but she is so stupid, she said gazpacho instead of Gestapo, here is a cartoon.
> View attachment 18221





lifter6973 said:


> yeah yeah yeah, civil war. Problem is Im a Republican, Im just not a sheep.  So I dont know which side I would be on.
> Oh wait, I know there wont be a civil war so nevermind.


civil war would play right into the hands of fuckbags like klaus shwab that nazi fuck..I dont want that in my country but we are so divide as a people and our views are so different its gonna be amazing if it doesnt happen.That was the whole point of making trump president was to enrage one side and make the other feel like they finally got someone speaking for them..Its classic divide and conquer tactics


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


>


give me a break. I dont even need to say anything for this post


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Through my limited research, I found zero documentation whether it’s just safety supplies like alcohol swabs, chapsticks, or safety supplies like needles and pipes.
> 
> All documentation is from news outlets, I can’t seem to find any real government issues document targeting this, however, if they really are giving out crack pipes and needles, that’s beyond fucked.
> 
> Especially when it’s people like you and me paying for it with our tax dollars.


Hey, you said you tapped out.  Well that's one thing we have in common.  I've said before I'm not getting into this shit but here I am


----------



## Yano (Feb 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I honestly question if MTG was planted by the Democrats to make the GOP look bad.
> 
> No elected official could actually be as dumb as Jewish Space Lasers McGee.  She makes Sarah Palin look like Colin Powell.


At least Caribou Barbie (palin) aint to bad to look at. That other thing ,, got a jaw like a bull terrier.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just don’t jerk off to it or anything.


Too late, I just jizzed.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> give me a break. I dont even need to say anything for this post


Classic liberal come on your not a republican ..Out of all the fake shit on tv ill take fox over the others..I prefer underground news and have for the last 20 years.So what the fuck do u listen to nothing?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Classic liberal come on your not a republican ..Out of all the fake shit on tv ill take fox over the others..I prefer underground news and have for the last 20 years.So what the fuck do u listen to nothing?


I look at both sides and many angles.  I don't just look one place.  Most items discussed are out of my control and don't affect me so that is why I usually don't make a big stink.

It's just that in my line of work I have always relied on facts and when people spout lies and those lies get regurgitated, it annoys me.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> uh you guys knows this has been debunked right? They aren't giving out crack pipes.
> Are they giving out 'safety kits'?, Yes, crack pipes, no.
> Some of you guys fall for the dumbest shit.
> BTW, I don't agree with giving them anything.  Why pay gov money to make their stupid habit safer. If they can't quit, not our problem.




Oh yeah, they're not giving out crack pipes, just the mouth pieces that keep crackheads from burning themselves on the crack pipes. 

That makes it all much better and now it makes sense 😂


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> "A safe smoking kit may contain alcohol swabs, lip balm, other materials to promote hygiene and reduce the transmission of diseases like HIV and hepatitis,"
> The initiative from HHS plans to provide naloxone, fentanyl test strips, and clean syringes,
> Damn you Lifter for taking away peoples excuse to outrage



Right because giving away accessories for drug use is okay. 

But pipes is not. 

Gotcha


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> again, no pipes



So fucking what?

It makes sense now for the government to hand out drug paraphernalia? When there's thousands of people in jail for being in possession of..... drug paraphernalia. 

I get that you're a liberal and want to defend Joe Biden, but this is some stupid shit.  Pipes or not.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> So fucking what?
> 
> It makes sense now for the government to hand out drug paraphernalia? When there's thousands of people in jail for being in possession of..... drug paraphernalia.
> 
> I get that you're a liberal and want to defend Joe Biden, but this is some stupid shit.  Pipes or not.


Go back and read my posts bro, they make your post right here moot.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Right because giving away accessories for drug use is okay.
> 
> But pipes is not.
> 
> Gotcha


Never argued it was okay. Don’t create an argument I never made and then argue against it. I just wanted to know what was actually supposed to be in them. Other people are outraged because the claim is crack pipes. I never gave approval nor disapproval. 
You don’t got me because you lack reading comprehension and nuance


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Oh yeah, they're not giving out crack pipes, just the mouth pieces that keep crackheads from burning themselves on the crack pipes.
> 
> That makes it all much better and now it makes sense 😂


Just correcting information. You’re an idiot


----------



## Canadian Kush (Feb 11, 2022)

Sorry you guys have to much time on your hands. We are upset over crack pipes?  Who the fuck cares!


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Canadian Kush said:


> Sorry you guys have to much time on your hands. We are upset over crack pipes?  Who the fuck cares!


You got it wrong.  People are upset because others fact checked and indeed crack pipes are not proposed to be given out in the grant. They don't understand why we don't fall in line and say well despite the facts Ima say they are giving out crack pipes anyway.

The same people who fact check actually agree with the others that the whole safety kit idea is idiotic but since we don't fall in line completely with their misguided comprehension of facts, they get upset.

Sorry for having an opinion based on facts.  I am not a follower and I don't believe in cults.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 11, 2022)

The Tiny-Tim health minister "Tranny" has got this under control.
Maybe the newly appointed animal-fucker, non-binary cross-dressing "energy czar" can give him a hand.
"Biden Admin"  holy fuck what a gang of circus freaks. They used to work in circus's and fairs back in the day for pennies, now they are being handed big jobs with influence.  Animal-fukking bills coming to a senate near you. (Demented fucking pervert retards).


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> The Tiny-Tim health minister "Tranny" has got this under control.
> Maybe the newly appointed animal-fucker, non-binary cross-dressing "energy czar" can give him a hand.
> "Biden Admin"  holy fuck what a gang of circus freaks. They used to work in circus's and fairs back in the day for pennies, now they are being handed big jobs with influence.  Animal-fukking bills coming to a senate near you. (Demented fucking pervert retards).


I'm not in disagreement on this garbage. Cringe worthy.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 🤔 I believe in equal rights not equity.
> Free market with some regulations.
> I don’t think victimless crimes should exist.
> I think their should be complete separation of church and state and that religious organizations should be taxed like everything else and not get any special treatment.
> ...


Interesting mix of opinions.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Interesting mix of opinions.


Agree and notice that it isn't entirely left or right leaning meaning this guy thinks for himself and doesn't let a party or the news tell him what to think.
We don't all have to be only Republicans or Democrats and even if we associate ourselves with a party doesn't mean we stand for everything they do and believe everything they say.
Some of you guys are dug in so deep into the divide that you are blinded with hate.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

I have not followed the crack pipe controversy closely, but I'll point out that its very possible, and I think likely, that the original "kit" contents did include a crack pipe, and as soon as the idea imploded the Administration quickly removed it from the list and yelled "we never did that!"

I can step up my cynicism a bit further and say that the Administration deliberately did that, knowing it would explode, just so they could claim that Republicans lied. Most of the media feeds off the NY Times and AP, so almost all news stories will contain the same biased or wrong information, and journalists know nothing about the subject matter they write about, so they may not even be deliberately misleading. It takes both time and honesty to get to facts, and most media lack either or both.   

The crack pipe controversy could also have been a deliberate plant by the Administration because it has accomplished one important goal: Change the discussion. So many people are arguing about the "crack pipe lie" that many fewer people are discussing the merits of the entire program. It has been a great distraction from a legitimately controversial proposal.

I oppose this entire idea. I am sympathetic to addicts and suffering they and their families endure. And of course the damage they do to society at large. The answer is not to enable them, but to treat them. Also, dry up the supply by closing the border and  and leaving dealers in prison.

Passing out "safe smoking kits" enables addicts and does nothing to move them away from addiction. Further, it normalizes their behavior, and gives the impression to young people that government actually supports this behavior. Wrongly, people often equate legal with moral, and this program sends the message that crack use is both.

The November election can't come soon enough.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Agree and notice that it isn't entirely left or right leaning meaning this guy thinks for himself and doesn't let a party or the news tell him what to think.
> We don't all have to be only Republicans or Democrats and even if we associate ourselves with a party doesn't mean we stand for everything they do and believe everything they say.
> Some of you guys are dug in so deep into the divide that you are blinded with hate.


Nonsense. Everything “my” party does is good and everything the other party does is communist/fascist. 

*puts head back into sand*


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just correcting information. You’re an idiot



Right.  
Because the government handing out drug paraphernalia is cool as long as nobody says it's crack pipes.  Because, you know, that's not accurate information. 

It's just mouth pieces for crack pipes. 

That makes a big fucking difference don't it?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I have not followed the crack pipe controversy closely, but I'll point out that its very possible, and I think likely, that the original "kit" contents did include a crack pipe, and as soon as the idea imploded the Administration quickly removed it from the list and yelled "we never did that!"
> 
> I can step up my cynicism a bit further and say that the Administration deliberately did that, knowing it would explode, just so they could claim that Republicans lied. Most of the media feeds off the NY Times and AP, so almost all news stories will contain the same biased or wrong information, and journalists know nothing about the subject matter they write about, so they may not even be deliberately misleading. It takes both time and honesty to get to facts, and most media lack either or both.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with all your points  but I like the way you make your statements and don't stoop to name calling.  Even I put some name calling in here and there.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You got it wrong.  People are upset because others fact checked and indeed crack pipes are not proposed to be given out in the grant. They don't understand why we don't fall in line and say well despite the facts Ima say they are giving out crack pipes anyway.
> 
> The same people who fact check actually agree with the others that the whole safety kit idea is idiotic but since we don't fall in line completely with their misguided comprehension of facts, they get upset.
> 
> Sorry for having an opinion based on facts.  I am not a follower and I don't believe in cults.



Yeah right.  

Handing out drug paraphernalia is okay as long as nobody calls it crackpipes.  

Because.... misinformation you know.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Right.
> Because the government handing out drug paraphernalia is cool as long as nobody says it's crack pipes.  Because, you know, that's not accurate information.
> 
> It's just mouth pieces for crack pipes.
> ...


Come on man @RiR0 and myself have both said we think the idea is idiotic. Why do you keep trying to argue with us that we are for these bullshit safety kits?


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't agree with all your points  but I like the way you make your statements and don't stoop to name calling.  Even I put some name calling in here and there.


ANYONE WHO DISAGREES WITH ME IS A $%%^^%%#  &&^)(*@# TYUHG^%  !!!!!!

Haha, seriously Bro, fair enough and thanks!


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Come on man @RiR0 and myself have both said we think the idea is idiotic. Why do you keep trying to argue with us that we are for these bullshit safety kits?



Because who really gives a shit if you want to call it "crack pipes" or "drug paraphernalia"?    

It all amounts to the same thing.  

It's pure idiocy on behalf of an administration chuck full of idiots , morons, grifters and bad ideas. 

It doesn't make sense to argue over "crack pipes" or "paraphernalia" when it all amounts to the same thing.  

A shit idea.  And a shitty policy from a derelict administration full of shitty ideas and policies.   Arguing terminology just distracts from the point.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You got it wrong.  People are upset because others fact checked and indeed crack pipes are not proposed to be given out in the grant. They don't understand why we don't fall in line and say well despite the facts Ima say they are giving out crack pipes anyway.
> 
> The same people who fact check actually agree with the others that the whole safety kit idea is idiotic but since we don't fall in line completely with their misguided comprehension of facts, they get upset.
> 
> Sorry for having an opinion based on facts.  I am not a follower and I don't believe in cults.


Just because something is 'fact checked', doesn't necessarily mean it's fact. They're notorious for slanting to  the left as is most of MSM. 
The truth is usually somewhere in the middle. Fact is we don't know what is exactly in the safety kit and won't until they are actually handed out.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

The good vibes in this thread make me think of this song


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Just because something is 'fact checked', doesn't necessarily mean it's fact. They're notorious for slanting to  the left as is most of MSM.
> The truth is usually somewhere in the middle. Fact is we don't know what is exactly in the safety kit and won't until they are actually handed out.


You’re an idiot. Who’s talking about letting the news “fact check”? 
You can fact check on your own. Hence why I wanted to know the original source of information. 
If someone makes a claim what is the evidence to support the claim.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re an idiot. Who’s talking about letting the news “fact check”?
> You can fact check on your own. Hence why I wanted to know the original source of information.
> If someone makes a claim what is the evidence to support the claim.


Okay  Einstein where are you getting your information to fact check other than the news. Yeah who's the fucking idiot. Go look in the mirror asshole.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Politics brings out the worst in people.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

Well, here's the grant PDF if anyone want's to do some light reading.
https://www.samhsa.gov/sites/default/files/grants/pdf/fy22-harm-reduction-nofo.pdf

Now, If only I was smart enough to decipher all this BS and operate a company that could apply for a $400k grant....

Wait! Where's @Joliver and @Iron1 ?


Also to be fair to those sayin crack pipes will not be included in these smoking kits:

The grant language is this: 

*List and quantity of harm reduction materials purchased with grant funds including, but not limited to:* 

It would be up to the companies receiving the grant what goes into these "smoking kits" would it not?


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> Politics brings out the worst in people.


Only until those with low IQ's  resort to name calling.


----------



## eazy (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Okay  Einstein where are you getting your information to fact check other than the news. Yeah who's the fucking idiot. Go look in the mirror asshole.


Well Forrest Gump a good start is working your way back to the original source. Is the news the only place you get your information from? Is that who tells you what your opinion should be?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Only until those with low IQ's  resort to name calling.


What did you say about looking the mirror?


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What did you say about looking the mirror?



No reason to call anybody names here bud.

Nobody cares about your objections to calling random drug paraphernalia "crackpipes".  Because it doesn't make a practical fucking difference whatsoever to the point that the biden administration giving grants for this type of nonsense is completely stupid.  Just like most of what he does and says
 Arguing over calling it "paraphernalia" vs "crackpipes" is stupid too.

Nobody cares. You can call it whatever you want except sensible and responsible.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> No reason to call anybody names here bud.
> 
> Nobody cares about your objections to calling random drug paraphernalia "crackpipes".  Because it doesn't make a practical fucking difference whatsoever to the point that the biden administration giving grants for this type of nonsense is completely stupid.  Just like most of what he does and says
> Arguing over calling it "paraphernalia" vs "crackpipes" is stupid too.
> ...


How do you expect politicians friends and family make money without these grants like these?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

Can we have a discussion with out calling each other names . It’s not like we can meet up and throw hands so let’s stop the bs


----------



## Joliver (Feb 11, 2022)

DF said:


> Well, here's the grant PDF if anyone want's to do some light reading.
> https://www.samhsa.gov/sites/default/files/grants/pdf/fy22-harm-reduction-nofo.pdf
> 
> Now, If only I was smart enough to decipher all this BS and operate a company that could apply for a $400k grant....
> ...



I'm not sitting on the phone with a room temperature IQ that is "working from home" with a bunch of screaming kids in the background. That's all the application process is....and really, if I'm being honest, all that government employees are. 

I'd rather be poor. 

The local drug dealer in my town, along with his mother and sister, got $400k apiece from the PPP program. I'm sure he'll include the optional crack pipe upgrade package with his grant. Lol 

Some of you haven't ever had major dealing with the government, and it shows 😆.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Can we have a discussion with out calling each other names . It’s not like we can meet up and throw hands so let’s stop the bs


No we can't you cockbiter.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm not sitting on the phone with a room temperature IQ that is "working from home" with a bunch of screaming kids in the background. That's all the application process is....and really, if I'm being honest, all that government employees are.
> 
> I'd rather be poor.
> 
> ...


I’m a project manager. Dealing with government contracts is the fucking worst.

For the most part, you’re dealing with people who have their leadership position solely because they have worked for that particular government agency for a long time, not because they’re good at it.

I know the struggle.  It’s maddening.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

Well we are all on the same side of disagreeing with the free “stuff”, not sure what the arguing is about. 

Heck, I could argue on forums all day, there’s a certain thrill about it, but I don’t see the purpose here.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m a project manager. Dealing with government contracts is the fucking worst.
> 
> For the most part, you’re dealing with people who have their leadership position solely because they have worked for that particular government agency for a long time, not because they’re good at it.
> 
> I know the struggle.  It’s maddening.


damn straight. Just like lazy fucks grandfathered in state jobs. Mostly worthless dipshits who have done their time and get promoted simply because they breathe and show up to work.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Well we are all on the same side of disagreeing with the free “stuff”, not sure what the arguing is about.
> 
> Heck, I could argue on forums all day, there’s a certain thrill about it, but I don’t see the purpose here.


Arguing makes my dick hard. I love drama.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks for the actual grant pdf.

• Purchase equipment and supplies to enhance harm reduction efforts, such as: o Harm reduction vending machine(s), including stock for machines; o Infectious diseases testing kits (HIV, HBV, HCV, etc.); o Medication lock boxes; o FDA-approved overdose reversal medication (as well as higher dosages now approved by FDA); o Safe sex kits, including PrEP resources and condoms; o Safe smoking kits/supplies; o Screening for infectious diseases (HIV, sexually transmitted infections, viral hepatitis); o Sharps disposal and medication disposal kits; o Substance test kits, including test strips for fentanyl and other synthetic drugs; o Syringes to prevent and control the spread of infectious diseases; o Vaccination services (hepatitis A, hepatitis B vaccination); and o Wound care management supplies.

Nowhere does it mention crack pipes but yeah continue to believe and be mad about the crack pipes you think are in the grant proposal.

One more time, I think this grant is lame and the safety kits are lame.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well Forrest Gump a good start is working your way back to the original source. Is the news the only place you get your information from? Is that who tells you what your opinion should be?


the problem is alot of "news" is actually opinion piece. Alot the the "news" today isnt actual reporters.

My struggle is when I read a "news" article I literally can not find any references cited... I dont know how to verify the info myself.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Thanks for the actual grant pdf.
> 
> • Purchase equipment and supplies to enhance harm reduction efforts, such as: o Harm reduction vending machine(s), including stock for machines; o Infectious diseases testing kits (HIV, HBV, HCV, etc.); o Medication lock boxes; o FDA-approved overdose reversal medication (as well as higher dosages now approved by FDA); o Safe sex kits, including PrEP resources and condoms; o *Safe smoking kits/supplies;*o Screening for infectious diseases (HIV, sexually transmitted infections, viral hepatitis); o Sharps disposal and medication disposal kits; o Substance test kits, including test strips for fentanyl and other synthetic drugs; o Syringes to prevent and control the spread of infectious diseases; o Vaccination services (hepatitis A, hepatitis B vaccination); and o Wound care management supplies.
> 
> ...


Safe smoking kits. Yeah  not crack pipes because semantics right?
I think the original draft was for crack pipes to be included but it caught a lot of flack, so they just reworded  it.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well Forrest Gump a good start is working your way back to the original source. Is the news the only place you get your information from? Is that who tells you what your opinion should be?


So you trust every 'source' as fact?  Lmao okay


----------



## TODAY (Feb 11, 2022)

I do find the idea of FDA-branded glass dicks to be humorous.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> the problem is alot of "news" is actually opinion piece. Alot the the "news" today isnt actual reporters.
> 
> My struggle is when I read a "news" article I literally can not find any references cited... I dont know how to verify the info myself.


It’s almost impossible to find a decent news source. They all have their political bent that takes priority over the facts.

FOX is trash, Newsmax is trash,  OANN is trash, CNN is trash. NY Times?  Trash. Huffington Post, trash. MSNBC is beyond trash…

It’s all essentially a bunch of hacks presenting opinions to people who don’t want news, they want information that reinforces their pre-existing beliefs.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> the problem is alot of "news" is actually opinion piece. Alot the the "news" today isnt actual reporters.
> 
> My struggle is when I read a "news" article I literally can not find any references cited... I dont know how to verify the info myself.


No worries. Just go back to the original source . They're always factual lol.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> It’s almost impossible to find a decent news source. They all have their political bent that takes priority over the facts.
> 
> FOX is trash, Newsmax is trash,  OANN is trash, CNN is trash. NY Times?  Trash. Huffington Post, trash. MSNBC is beyond trash…
> 
> It’s all essentially a bunch of hacks presenting opinions to people who don’t want news, they want information that confirms their pre-existing beliefs.


Those are not news sources. They are tabloids  and you are spot on.  They cater to their listeners.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> It’s almost impossible to find a decent news source. They all have their political bent that takes priority over the facts.
> 
> FOX is trash, Newsmax is trash,  OANN is trash, CNN is trash. NY Times?  Trash. Huffington Post, trash. MSNBC is beyond trash…
> 
> It’s all essentially a bunch of hacks presenting opinions to people who don’t want news, they want information that reinforces their pre-existing beliefs.





Cochino said:


> Those are not news sources. They are tabloids  and you are spot on.  They cater to their listeners.



I don't think they cater to their listers or viewers at all. 

I think they're compensated by corporate interests and government to spread propoganda to thier viewers.  

You look at mainstream media like CNN, MSNBC, ABC CBS and NBC,NPR and BBC for example on any given night and they all say exactly the same things.  Almost verbatim from station to station. Virtually no difference anywhere.    They mirror each other.   In the lesser outlets they follow the party line exactly as well.  But with more spin and less attempts to hide it. 

On the right, as far as mainstream networks all you really have is Fox in the mainstream. And the lesser outlets sort of roughly follow suit with what Fox does.   

The democrat party definitely has the majority of the mainstream media in it's pocket.   Bought and paid for propoganda.   They do what the democrat party tells them. 

The republican party, in my opinion is in the pocket of Fox news.   They'll do, whatever Fox news tells them they have to.   It's the same thing, but upside down. 

You sort of see this in practice if you look. 

Democrat party policies start at the top, and the leaders push the narrative down to the members. 

On the republican side it's upside down. The narrative starts among the members and gets pushed up to the top. 

Just my observations


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> It’s almost impossible to find a decent news source. They all have their political bent that takes priority over the facts.
> 
> FOX is trash, Newsmax is trash,  OANN is trash, CNN is trash. NY Times?  Trash. Huffington Post, trash. MSNBC is beyond trash…
> 
> It’s all essentially a bunch of hacks presenting opinions to people who don’t want news, they want information that reinforces their pre-existing beliefs.


You're right. Thats what I mean by opinion pieces.

But if they would cite references, I could read the actual information and make my own decisions rather than getting half the story with a spin that fits their own personal views.

I just cant find references for their information. Its like a big secret and they dont want people to be informed. These arent reporters protecting informants, they are master debaters hiding facts to push their own personal feelings. Its frustrating to me.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

Cochino said:


> No worries. Just go back to the original source . They're always factual lol.


not sure if youre being sarcastic, but that is what i am trying to do. My problem is almost all "news" articles dont reference their source. I'd like to be able to follow the trail back to something with solid credibility: a gov document spelling it out, an investigator with solid evidence, etc. I just want something other than "believe me because i said it and im on tv".


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> not sure if youre being sarcastic, but that is what i am trying to do. My problem is almost all "news" articles dont reference their source. I'd like to be able to follow the trail back to something with solid credibility: a gov document spelling it out, an investigator with solid evidence, etc. I just want something other than "believe me because i said it and im on tv".


The reason why you want them to do it is the exact reason why they don’t do it.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I don't think they cater to their listers or viewers at all.
> 
> I think they're compensated by corporate interests and government to spread propoganda to thier viewers.
> 
> ...


Very well articulated and I don't disagree with  you. I will say their audience does buy some of their commercials but with audience viewership down at news sites like MSNBC , it makes you wonder how they stay afloat.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> You look at mainstream media like CNN, MSNBC, ABC CBS and NBC,NPR and BBC for example on any given night and they all say exactly the same things. * Almost verbatim from station to station.* Virtually no difference anywhere.    They mirror each other.   In the lesser outlets they follow the party line exactly as well.  But with more spin and less attempts to hide it.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Cochino said:


> So you trust every 'source' as fact?  Lmao okay


You can’t be serious. How did you even get that out of what I said? 🤦🏻 My 3 year old daughter is better at critical thinking than you are. Do you have some sort of learning disability?


----------



## GSgator (Feb 11, 2022)

There just taking that grant money and there creating another worthless department. 1/3 of the grant money will go to the BS cause and the other 2/3rds will go to the bureaucratic‘s that work there and do nothing. It’s the same with the homeless in these blue states. We pay so much last year in Seattle they proposed over 100grand in taxes to pay for a dozen or so tents. It equalled somewhere around 15 grand a tent. We know a tent doesn’t cost that much. It’s a way to expand big government and have a excuse to to increase taxes . Democrats are the money machine yet they can’t budget shit so our taxes are always increasing yet the problems these taxes are supposed to fix get worse. If there’s a major termite infestation they get rid of the exterminator and wonder why the problem gets worse. These ppl are truly fucking retarded big issues don’t get resolved with feelings.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You can’t be serious. How did you even get that out of what I said? 🤦🏻 My 3 year old daughter is better at critical thinking than you are. Do you have some sort of learning disability?


Maybe because you said you got your info from the original source, your words. Are you a retard?
As for me, no my IQ is 126, so no learning disabilities here.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

Alex Jones and David Icke is all a man needs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

The world is coming to a crashing end


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

I’m gonna get that v8 stang just to say fuck you to liberals and green deal fanatics


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Maybe because you said you got your info from the original source, your words. Are you a retard?
> As for me, no my IQ is 126, so no learning disabilities here.


I said you work your way back to the original source. You go from there. Some internet iq test doesn’t make you intelligent. I honestly do believe you have some sort of mental incapabilities. Do you not understand how to do basic research? No it’s not always possible to come to a proper conclusion. In that case instead of forming an opinion, it’s okay to say “I don’t know enough to come to a conclusion”. 
If it’s a news report the first question I ask is where did this information come from.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Alex Jones and David Icke is all a man needs


Goddamn lizard people and gay frogs.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Goddamn lizard people and gay frogs.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hey how about this

Im mad cuz these proposed safety kits include dildos and vibrators.  This is a fact cuz some guy on Fox, Parler and TikTok said so. Also if you look closely at the language, you can't prove that they won't be provided so just like many wonderful conspiracies we know its legit cuz you can't prove they won't be provided.

This makes me so angry.  God damn democraps and liberals.  When will it end?  Why am I mad? Does this affect me?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Hey how about this
> 
> Im mad cuz these proposed safety kits include dildos and vibrators.  This is a fact cuz some guy on Fox, Parler and TikTok said so. Also if you look closely at the language, you can't prove that they won't be provided so just like many wonderful conspiracies we know its legit cuz you can't prove they won't be provided.
> 
> This makes me so angry.  God damn democraps and liberals.  When will it end?  Why am I mad? Does this affect me?


Idk man I’d kinda support vibrators and dildos. Maybe cialis and some chains too. Throw in a pussy pump and some nipple clamps.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Idk man I’d kinda support vibrators and dildos. Maybe cialis and some chains too. Throw in a pussy pump and some nipple clamps.


Those are all in there too cuz you can't prove they won't be.  Fuck throw anything in there and feed it to the cult.  They will believe it.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Those are all in there too cuz you can't prove they won't be.  Fuck throw anything in there and feed it to the cult.  They will believe it.


All I know at this point is I’m getting my wife a pussy pump for Valentine’s Day


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Hey how about this
> 
> Im mad cuz these proposed safety kits include dildos and vibrators.  This is a fact cuz some guy on Fox, Parler and TikTok said so. Also if you look closely at the language, you can't prove that they won't be provided so just like many wonderful conspiracies we know its legit cuz you can't prove they won't be provided.
> 
> This makes me so angry.  God damn democraps and liberals.  When will it end?  Why am I mad? Does this affect me?


Manufactured outrage is a huge industry right now.

Look at all of the states rushing to virtue-signal and ban Critical Race Theory from public schools and high schools. It was never taught in either. It’s a university-level subject and always has been.  Banning it where it was never taught in the first place is just putting on a show to drum up the support of closeted racists.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I said you work your way back to the original source. You go from there. Some internet iq test doesn’t make you intelligent. I honestly do believe you have some sort of mental incapabilities. Do you not understand how to do basic research? No it’s not always possible to come to a proper conclusion. In that case instead of forming an opinion, it’s okay to say “I don’t know enough to come to a conclusion”.
> If it’s a news report the first question I ask is where did this information come from.


I understand perfectly wellhow to research and yes its not always possible to come to a finite conclusion. 
You jumped all over my nuts because I claimed fact checks aren't always factual which they aren't.  Most 'final sources' are the media, not some credible investigation or government report.

Look no further than Dr. Fauci and the CDC . They are sources, fuck Fauci IS science and see how grossly wrong they were.
Now from what I and others gather, is that when Biden first inititiated this grant, crack pipes were included. The hoopla ensued and they took crack pipes out and inserted smoking devices. 
Eh semantics. 
My OP was in reply to this and to another poster, and here you come out of left field  and went on your autistic rant with your name calling.
My IQ was tested my junior year of high school. I'm pretty sure it has dropped a couple of points when I stooped to your level.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Thanks for the actual grant pdf.
> 
> • Purchase equipment and supplies to enhance harm reduction efforts, such as: o Harm reduction vending machine(s), including stock for machines; o Infectious diseases testing kits (HIV, HBV, HCV, etc.); o Medication lock boxes; o FDA-approved overdose reversal medication (as well as higher dosages now approved by FDA); o Safe sex kits, including PrEP resources and condoms; o* Safe smoking kits/supplies*; o Screening for infectious diseases (HIV, sexually transmitted infections, viral hepatitis); o Sharps disposal and medication disposal kits; o Substance test kits, including test strips for fentanyl and other synthetic drugs; o Syringes to prevent and control the spread of infectious diseases; o Vaccination services (hepatitis A, hepatitis B vaccination); and o Wound care management supplies.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what could possibly be in a safe smoking kit/supplies.  This could possibly be the surprise sex box that @nissan11 bought Denise.  There's no description on the grant PDF that say wtf is in there.  Maybe cock rings & pics of Hunter Biden    



Anyone ever heard of a safe smoking kit?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

DF said:


> I have no idea what could possibly be in a safe smoking kit/supplies.  This could possibly be the surprise sex box that @nissan11 bought Denise.  There's no description on the grant PDF that say wtf is in there.  Maybe cock rings & pics of Hunter Biden
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever heard of a safe smoking kit?


sure those can all be in there. you know what happens when you assume right?  Items in a smoking kit were explained by the White House and they still did not say anything about crack pipes. There are a lot of quotes going over the intended items.

but lets rewrite the grant ourselves and just put that the kits will contain crack pipes, then we can justify our outrage about crack pipes being included and have it in the alternate grant that will go to national archives like the alternate electors.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> sure those can all be in there. you know what happens when you assume right?  This was explained by the White House, if you choose not to believe it, oh well.


No idea what your talking about.  I made a joke


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

DF said:


> No idea what your talking about.  I made a joke


I edited for clarity.
Yes I can see where one might conclude they intend to supply 'safe' crack pipes.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm


lifter6973 said:


> I edited for clarity.
> Yes I can see where one might conclude they intend to supply 'safe' crack pipes.


 Not assuming anything here.  I could give 2 shits about the crack pipe & I'm not arguing that there will be crack pipes in the damn box.  Also the White House will not be making these boxes nor do they know what will be in them.  What will be in this box is whatever the grant receiver sees fit.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

DF said:


> I'm
> 
> Not assuming anything here.  I could give 2 shits about the crack pipe & I'm not arguing that there will be crack pipes in the damn box.  Also the White House will not be making these boxes nor do they know what will be in them.  What will be in this box is whatever the grant receiver sees fit.


The White House made the statement for DHHS and yes the government (DHHS) will have input as far as what is in the boxes.

Why did the White House make the statement?  Because enraged right wing representatives were spreading lies that the Biden administration wanted to fund crack pipes going out to addicts.

Grant recipients have to update consistently and explain how funds are being used.  If the funding agency has issues with updates and protocol they can and do pull funding.

Just curious, have you ever applied for and received a government grant?  I have. NIH no less. 
You don't get to just do whatever the fuck you want with the money and without any kind of accountability.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The White House made the statement for DHHS and yes the government (DHHS) will have input as far as what is in the boxes.
> 
> Why did the White House make the statement?  Because enraged right wing representatives were spreading lies that the Biden administration wanted to fund crack pipes going out to addicts.
> 
> ...


Uness they update the Grant PDF the grantor will decide.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

DF said:


> Uness they update the Grant PDF the grantor will decide.


I edited my post above. Read it again.  That's not how it works.  DHHS will be updated as to exactly what is to be in the boxes.

Also in the grant application before its even awarded, the applicant will have to state exactly what they are putting in the boxes.  This is not free reign. You have to account for everything in grant application writing.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I edited my post above. Read it again.  That's not how it works.  DHHS will be updated as to exactly what is to be in the boxes.


Yes, I'm familiar with the grant process.

There is no definition at this time as to what is in a safe smoking box.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

DF said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with the grant process.


So you would agree that in the application process you have to state exactly what you plan to do?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

DF said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with the grant process.
> 
> There is no definition at this time as to what is in a safe smoking box.


We finally have common ground.  I agree, there is not a clear definition right now.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> So you would agree that in the application process you have to state exactly what you plan to do?


Sure, but there is still no such thing as a safe smoking box at this time and what should or shouldn't go into this fictional box! LOL


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

You're faster than me...LOL


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

So where did idea that they would contain glass pipes come from?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

DF said:


> Sure, but there is still no such thing as a safe smoking box at this time and what should or shouldn't go into this fictional box! LOL


yeah I pretty much agreed with that assessment in my prior post


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

Scroll up


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So where did idea that they would contain glass pipes come from?


No clue!


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Man this thread took off.  This is why I don't normally get into this shit.  I DID spend way too much time in this thread today.
TBH the only thing that pisses me off is that govt money is going to be spent on this bullshit so in actuality I am in agreement with the majority or all the posters here.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2022)

We are having a whole Schrodinger's cat discussion on a fictional Safe Smoking box.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

DF said:


> We are having a whole Schrodinger's cat discussion on a fictional Safe Smoking box.


I feel like a such a loser as I do find myself arguing about ridiculous crap too often these days.


----------



## wallyd (Feb 11, 2022)

So some up what’s going on here. Biden is not really handing out crack piped, right???????


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

I love to start drama


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

Word to yo momma


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

wallyd said:


> So some up what’s going on here. Biden is not really handing out crack piped, right???????


Yes they’re left over from Hunters stash and they needed a way to get rid of them


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yes they’re left over from Hunters stash and they needed a way to get rid of them


Hunter looks like a fun guy to go chill with


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Hunter looks like a fun guy to go chill with


He looks to me from some pics that he would stink like shit.


----------



## BrotherJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Hunter looks like a fun guy to go chill with


It's all fun and games until he bursts into the room crying and you realize he killed another hooker and then you find yourself in an empty dirt field at 3am with a shovel.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

BrotherJ said:


> It's all fun and games until he bursts into the room crying and you realize he killed another hooker and then you find yourself in an empty dirt field at 3am with a shovel.


Where do I sign up?


----------



## Tazz (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He looks to me from some pics that he would stink like shit.



LOL


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> sure those can all be in there. you know what happens when you assume right?  Items in a smoking kit were explained by the White House and they still did not say anything about crack pipes. There are a lot of quotes going over the intended items.
> 
> but lets rewrite the grant ourselves and just put that the kits will contain crack pipes, then we can justify our outrage about crack pipes being included and have it in the alternate grant that will go to national archives like the alternate electors.




Dude,  you're literally parroting bullshit liberal talking points anyone can see on the dnc propaganda networks right now. 

The fact is the biden administration is handing out drug paraphernalia.  

Chop that up any way you want,  but cut the stupid bullshit and excuses for people that think it's a stupid idea.   Because it's clearly a stupid idea. 

Not everyone buys your liberal line of bullshit.   Just get over it already


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Man this thread took off.  This is why I don't normally get into this shit.  I DID spend way too much time in this thread today.
> TBH the only thing that pisses me off is that govt money is going to be spent on this bullshit so in actuality I am in agreement with the majority or all the posters here.




Because you're a liberal and can't help but defend the holy democrat party


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Dude,  you're literally parroting bullshit liberal talking points anyone can see on the dnc propaganda networks right now.
> 
> The fact is the biden administration is handing out drug paraphernalia.
> 
> ...


The economic and public health effects of harm reduction initiatives have been studied pretty extensively. Have you read any of the relevant literature?


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

wallyd said:


> So some up what’s going on here. Biden is not really handing out crack piped, right???????



They're making "smoking kits" containing miscellaneous drug paraphernalia.    Crack pipes may or may not be included. 

We have a few resident liberals here who just can't stand the fact that somebody said "crack pipes" instead of "drug paraphernalia" because it makes this shit idea of the biden administration sound as bad as it really is.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> The economic and public health effects of harm reduction initiatives have been studied pretty extensively. Have you read any of the relevant literature?




I don't need a bunch of whitewashed horseshit to tell me that handing out drug paraphernalia to drug addicts is a shit idea.  

There's no way that approach to it from a health standpoint is better than not enabling drug using behavior.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I don't need a bunch of whitewashed horseshit to tell me that handing out drug paraphernalia to drug addicts is a shit idea.
> 
> There's no way that approach to it from a health standpoint is better than not enabling drug using behavior.


If you refuse to educate yourself, then at least have the humility to shut your stupid fucking mouth.

This isn't even a partisan thing, it's simply about being intellectually honest.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> If you refuse to educate yourself, then at least have the humility to shut your stupid fucking mouth.
> 
> This isn't even a partisan thing, it's simply about being intellectually honest.




 stupid fucking idiot. 

If you were being intellectually honest, instead of a partisan prick, you'd have sense enough to understand that a stupid study that shows giving clean paraphernalia to drug addicted people might reduce a marginal amount of risk TO THOSE ADDICTS

But what about the effects in a broader sense of enabling drug use among the POPULATION AT LARGE?   What about that study?

Why don't you shut your stupid fucking mouth!   I can hear all the bullshit you want to spew in 10 minutes on the Rachel Maddow show.  Blue pill addicts are all the same

So stick it up your ass amd stay willfully ignorant if you want.  

But don't presume to insult me because I don't buy your bullshit

That goes for the @RiR0 guy too.  Running around here calling names amd slinging insults because people with common sense don't buy his horseshit


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Fuck you for being a stupid fucking idiot.
> 
> If you were being intellectually honest, instead of a partisan prick, you'd have sense enough to understand that a stupid study that shows giving clean paraphernalia to drug addicted people might reduce a marginal to those junkies.
> 
> ...


Easy there, hoss. My only stated position is that you're dumb as a stone and should stop wading in over your head.

I think you'll agree that this is a nonpartisan issue.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

Stop with the name calling you fucking faggots . It’s just a conversation. See liberals and none liberals will never get along


----------



## shackleford (Feb 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Stop with the name calling you fucking faggots . It’s just a conversation. See liberals and none liberals will never get along


you literally started the name calling with kermit. lol


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> If you refuse to educate yourself, then at least have the humility to shut your stupid fucking mouth.
> 
> This isn't even a partisan thing, it's simply about being intellectually honest.


If some of these comments are evidence for one thing, it’s that intellectual honesty, evidence, and truth doesn’t matter. People just want an excuse to outrage.


Hughinn said:


> stupid fucking idiot.
> 
> If you were being intellectually honest, instead of a partisan prick, you'd have sense enough to understand that a stupid study that shows giving clean paraphernalia to drug addicted people might reduce a marginal amount of risk TO THOSE ADDICTS
> 
> ...


”buzzword, buzzword, libtard, angry rant, triggered, triggered, (insert liberal news network here followed by a name of person that works there), I don’t understand studies, evidence, critical thinking, or statistics, if I’m more aggressive and louder and throw more insults i win, anybody who questions my preconceived notion or belief is enemy”


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you literally started the name calling with kermit. lol


And he ended it with twatcake lol


----------



## shackleford (Feb 12, 2022)

man.. politics bring out the ugly in people  i like you guys, lets just lift stuff.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

There’s really no defending biden or his freaks . Under his watch our border is a mess with millions of illegals and who knows what else pouring in . Afghanistan is left to taliban and we armed them .Nuclear war is on the table with Russia and this fake covid is still going . Not to mention he’s a complete embarrassment. Crack pipes is just a kick to the balls . Let’s not forget the cunt made us reliant to foreign powers for energy when we were already energy independent. There is no defending these clowns and if u do your the clown


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you literally started the name calling with kermit. lol


I never said to follow my lead


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

Atleast we all agree there are better things to spend our taxes on then drug kits or crack lol


----------



## shackleford (Feb 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I never said to follow my lead


ahh the classic Do as I Say...


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If some of these comments are evidence for one thing, it’s that intellectual honesty, evidence, and truth doesn’t matter. People just want an excuse to outrage.
> 
> ”buzzword, buzzword, libtard, angry rant, triggered, triggered, (insert liberal news network here followed by a name of person that works there), I don’t understand studies, evidence, critical thinking, or statistics, if I’m more aggressive and louder and throw more insults i win, anybody who questions my preconceived notion or belief is enemy”



In other words,  your opinions lack common sense and you'd rather deflect away from them than admit it. 

Gotcha. 

Fine, I've better shit to do than preach common sense to liberals anyway


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Easy there, hoss. My only stated position is that you're dumb as a stone and should stop wading in over your head.
> 
> I think you'll agree that this is a nonpartisan issue.



I'm dumb as a stone?

You're the one trying to say the biden administration handing out grants to distribute drug paraphernalia is somehow a good idea for public health 😆  

Stupid is, as stupid does I suppose.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I'm dumb as a stone?
> 
> You're the one trying to say the biden administration handing out grants to distribute drug paraphernalia is somehow a good idea for public health 😆
> 
> Stupid is, as stupid does I suppose.


Maybe I missed something, but I havent seen 1 single person say that. I feel like we all are in agreeance but still fighting anyway...

Edit
Anyway, even if I'm wrong and someone here does think its a good idea, we are all entitled to our own opinion. I think a big problem these days is that people cant debate an issue without taking personal offense.

this isnt a dig at you hugh. please dont take it that way.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I'm dumb as a stone?
> 
> Well judging by your posts….


----------



## wallyd (Feb 12, 2022)

So are drugs legal know? I mean what happened to the war on drugs & getting busted with drugs &  drug paraphernalia? I’m assuming it’s legal now if the government is handing it out for free. Since when does the US condone drug use? I honestly don’t care about studies in any other country, illegal is illegal period where I live. If Asia allowed murder would you want the US to follow suit? Absolutely unreal. 
Why doesn’t 5.0 just hang out & bust all these people showing up?  I know it’s illegal to do that but so are drugs so let’s level the playing field. Lmao


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I'm dumb as a stone?
> 
> You're the one trying to say the biden administration handing out grants to distribute drug paraphernalia is somehow a good idea for public health 😆
> 
> Stupid is, as stupid does I suppose.


You assumed that.

I never said it, nor do I believe it.

All I said was that your refusal to interrogate your own beliefs/do ANY intellectual legwork is laughable.


----------



## Yano (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You assumed that.
> 
> I never said it, nor do I believe it.
> 
> All I said was that your refusal to interrogate your own beliefs/do ANY intellectual legwork is laughable.



Oh now you're going to backpedal on your own bullshit?

"The economic and public health effects of harm reduction initiatives have been studied pretty extensively. Have you read any of the relevant literature?" - @TODAY 

That study is among the groups of junkies.   
Not the overall effects on public health. 

Dude, you spewed bullshit and got called on it.   You deflected, insulted, and now you're backpedaling

It's not me refusing to interrogate my own beliefs.  It's you.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Oh now you're going to backpedal on your own bullshit?
> 
> "The economic and public health effects of harm reduction initiatives have been studied pretty extensively. Have you read any of the relevant literature?" - @TODAY
> 
> ...


What study? What are you even talking about 😂


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What study? What are you even talking about 😂



"The economic and public health effects of harm reduction initiatives have been studied pretty extensively. Have you read any of the relevant literature?"

The literature you mentioned. 🙄


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> "The economic and public health effects of harm reduction initiatives have been studied pretty extensively. Have you read any of the relevant literature?"
> 
> The literature you mentioned. 🙄


So you've decided to do some actual research? Congratulations!

Link to the studies you've read.

Then summarize them.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> So you've decided to do some actual research? Congratulations!
> 
> Link to the studies you've read.
> 
> Then summarize them.



So you go talking out of your ass trying to make yourself sound smart here. 

" The economic and public health effects of harm reduction initiatives have been studied pretty extensively." -  @TODAY 

I pointed out those studies,  previously linked in this thread are among the junkies themselves and not public health in general. 

And you call me stupid, then ask me to do your homework for you and summarize it so you can understand. 

LMFAO. 

I think we're done here.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> So you go talking out of your ass trying to make yourself sound smart here.
> 
> " The economic and public health effects of harm reduction initiatives have been studied pretty extensively." -  @TODAY
> 
> ...


I've been studying this subject for over a decade, and would be willing to discuss it if you were capable of doing research. It's an incredibly difficult issue to parse on a large scale, so I genuinely value informed discussion/dissent.

Unfortunately, you got triggered IMMEDIATELY and threw one of your now-infamous old man tantrums.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Because you're a liberal and can't help but defend the holy democrat party


Do you not read. Typing responses to you is like talking to a brick wall.  Nothing gets through.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Stop with the name calling you fucking faggots . It’s just a conversation. See liberals and none liberals will never get along


I wish I could give more likes and emojis for this.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you literally started the name calling with kermit. lol


Its ok for some people.  I do the same.  Do as I say not as I do.  Also, ignorant people aren't allowed to call others names especially others that are vastly superior to them intellectually.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

shackleford said:


> man.. politics bring out the ugly in people  i like you guys, lets just lift stuff.


so true bro.  I mean I like to push buttons sometimes with my posts and that can be taken the wrong way so I will apologize but damnit if someone wants to act like a butthurt cunt and start throwing insults over someone else's opinion, Im not beneath throwing insults back.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Atleast we all agree there are better things to spend our taxes on then drug kits or crack lol


Yeah, @Hughinn somehow missed the many posts on this. He seems like a cherry picker.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Maybe I missed something, but I havent seen 1 single person say that. I feel like we all are in agreeance but still fighting anyway...
> 
> Edit
> Anyway, even if I'm wrong and someone here does think its a good idea, we are all entitled to our own opinion. I think a big problem these days is that people cant debate an issue without taking personal offense.
> ...


yep, @Hughinn keeps trying to argue a point that no one made.  For the millionth time @Hughinn no one has said this grant is a good idea.  Do you understand? JFK!


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yep, @Hughinn keeps trying to argue a point that no one made.  For the millionth time @Hughinn no one has said this grant is a good idea.  Do you understand? JFK!


I kinda want a free government crack pipe.  🤔


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> I kinda want a free government crack pipe.  🤔


hey they had me at 'free'


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I've been studying this subject for over a decade, and would be willing to discuss it if you were capable of doing research. It's an incredibly difficult issue to parse on a large scale, so I genuinely value informed discussion/dissent.
> 
> Unfortunately, you got triggered IMMEDIATELY and threw one of your now-infamous old man tantrums.




Oh bullshit.  

Passing out drug paraphernalia is obviously going to have the side effect of.....wait for it.....increasing drug use.    That's not "incredibly difficult to parse" because it's  just common sense.   And you know what else is common sense?    Increasing dangerous drug use is going to be detrimental to public health.   That's dead obvious as well. 

2+2=4 is not complicated and "difficult to parse"

No amount of your horseshit paraphrasing,  propaganda parroting , insult slinging or anything else is going to change that.  

Drop the smug veiled insults and bullshit liberal talking points and we can have a practical common sense discussion here. 

Otherwise,  we're done here.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yep, @Hughinn keeps trying to argue a point that no one made.  For the millionth time @Hughinn no one has said this grant is a good idea.  Do you understand? JFK!




Yeah I get it.   
Three pages of you bitching like a high school cheerleader over gossip because someone said "crackpipes" instead of "drug use paraphernalia" 

Who cares?

You were trying to defend the idiot in the whitehouse over making yet another stupid policy decision that's going to backfire on the criminals that put him I that office by arguing over meaningless terminology.  

I get it.


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Hugh is so salty today!!!  😳😳😳


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> so true bro.  I mean I like to push buttons sometimes with my posts and that can be taken the wrong way so I will apologize but damnit if someone wants to act like a butthurt cunt and start throwing insults over someone else's opinion, Im not beneath throwing insults back.



Especially when you, @TODAY and that other @RiR0 guy were the ones that started slinging insults at people who called bullshit on your "crakpipes" tirade

Don't play the victim now.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hugh is so salty today!!!  😳😳😳




I'm sorry man. 

I got pissed off when that today guy insulted me just because I disagreed with him. 

I'm done here.


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I'm sorry man.
> 
> I got pissed off when that today guy insulted me just because I disagreed with him.
> 
> I'm done here.


Does this issue hit close to home for you in some way? 

I'm just curious, you never get this worked up about things.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> Does this issue hit close to home for you in some way?
> 
> I'm just curious, you never get this worked up about things.


He's clearly drunk 🤣


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> Does this issue hit close to home for you in some way?
> 
> I'm just curious, you never get this worked up about things.



Nah not the issue.  The whole handing out paraphernalia thing is a stupid idea, and it doesn't make sense to argue over what you call it, be it "crackpipes" or whatever. 

It just seems like people who lean left politically always  seem to think themselves the smartest people in the world and like to insult anybody who doesn't buy thier line of reasoning.  

I got irritated when they started calling cochino stupid for making a point I thought was a good one, then they insulted me the same way when I articulated it clearly. 

I'm over it now.     Thanks for hearing me out. 

I'm done here.


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Nah not the issue.  The whole handing out paraphernalia thing is a stupid idea, and it doesn't make sense to argue over what you call it, be it "crackpipes" or whatever.
> 
> It just seems like people who lean left politically always  seem to think themselves the smartest people in the world and like to insult anybody who doesn't buy thier line of reasoning.
> 
> ...


No worries, just wasn't your normal demeanor.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Nah not the issue.  The whole handing out paraphernalia thing is a stupid idea, and it doesn't make sense to argue over what you call it, be it "crackpipes" or whatever.
> 
> It just seems like people who lean left politically always  seem to think themselves the smartest people in the world and like to insult anybody who doesn't buy thier line of reasoning.
> 
> ...


Am I left leaning? Tell me who did I vote for?
I’m just not religious about politics


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Yeah I get it.
> Three pages of you bitching like a high school cheerleader over gossip because someone said "crackpipes" instead of "drug use paraphernalia"
> 
> Who cares?
> ...


No you still don't get it. You don't understand. Read again and try using your brain.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Especially when you, @TODAY and that other @RiR0 guy were the ones that started slinging insults at people who called bullshit on your "crakpipes" tirade
> 
> Don't play the victim now.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I'm sorry man.
> 
> I got pissed off when that today guy insulted me just because I disagreed with him.
> 
> I'm done here.


Did you say this to yourself while looking in the mirror. Unbelievable the level of hypocrisy with you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> Does this issue hit close to home for you in some way?
> 
> I'm just curious, you never get this worked up about things.


eh, he kinda does sometimes


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Am I left leaning? Tell me who did I vote for?
> I’m just not religious about politics


If you don't believe everything the cult tells you to believe you are a liberal or a RINO. Its that simple.
You can believe in almost everything the cult believes but if you differ on just one subject, that is all it takes.
They can't stand differing opinions.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If you don't believe everything the cult tells you to believe you are a liberal or a RINO. Its that simple.
> You can believe in almost everything the cult believes but if you differ on just one subject, that is all it takes.
> They can't stand differing opinions.


the only cult i know of is the satanic pedo cult that all of our representatives belong to..Go take a peep at a shit bag named klaus shwaub


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> the only cult i know of is the satanic pedo cult that all of our representatives belong to..Go take a peep at a shit bag named klaus shwaub


agree both major party reps ultimately have same agenda


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> the only cult i know of is the satanic pedo cult that all of our representatives belong to..Go take a peep at a shit bag named klaus shwaub


There’s been strong evidence since the inception  of the cia idk about the actual satanic thing though


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Manufactured outrage is a huge industry right now.
> 
> Look at all of the states rushing to virtue-signal and ban Critical Race Theory from public schools and high schools. It was never taught in either. It’s a university-level subject and always has been.  Banning it where it was never taught in the first place is just putting on a show to drum up the support of closeted racists.




If what you're suggesting is true, and critical race theory is not being taught in these schools, then just what the fuck is the literature the parents of the children in those schools are waving around and protesting over?

How would you know?   Do you have children going to those schools?    What exactly has all these parents pissed off and up in arms?

Are you telling me all of those parents are lying?


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Am I left leaning? Tell me who did I vote for?
> I’m just not religious about politics



Except you are exactly that.  

What else would get you today and lifter all triggered over someone using the word "crackpipe" instead of "drug paraphernalia"?

It's literally the same thing.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If you don't believe everything the cult tells you to believe you are a liberal or a RINO. Its that simple.
> You can believe in almost everything the cult believes but if you differ on just one subject, that is all it takes.
> They can't stand differing opinions.



Aren't you the guy who got triggered over someone saying "crackpipe"?

Talk about a cult.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There’s been strong evidence since the inception  of the cia idk about the actual satanic thing though



You know it's bad when the lead prosecutor of the first Jeffery epstien trial was quoted saying on record he had to "back off because this guy is intelligence".

And not one of the cnn and ABC "journalists" who were preset at the time bothered to stick a microphone in his face and ask him just what the fuck he means by that


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Except you are exactly that.
> 
> What else would get you today and lifter all triggered over someone using the word "crackpipe" instead of "drug paraphernalia"?
> 
> It's literally the same thing.


This is a pet peeve... When someone else tells me what my political leanings are based on an online dialogue.

People are more complex than what you can discern from an online dialogue. Just because someone isnt suckling the same dick as everyone else, isn't reflective of whether they are left or right.

When someone tells me their beliefs, I take what they say at face value. I don't tell them they are or aren't something just because their ideals differ slightly from mine.

It wasn't until I became a regular on a bodybuilding forum did I encounter this level of political chest poking. 🙄


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Just like all political threads... This one has spiraled to a bunch of circle jerking, and people jizzing in each other's faces. I'm not surprised.

Apparently you guys get hard over politics. I get hard over attractive naked or half naked women. You guys keep doing each other.. more women for me 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> You know it's bad when the lead prosecutor of the first Jeffery epstien trial was quoted saying on record he had to "back off because this guy is intelligence".
> 
> And not one of the cnn and ABC "journalists" who were preset at the time bothered to stick a microphone in his face and ask him just what the fuck he means by that


That’s because they’re not journalists. Look at who owns all the major “news” networks. We’ve got nothing but propaganda and opinion pieces


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Just like all political threads... This one has spiraled to a bunch of circle jerking, and people jizzing in each other's faces. I'm not surprised.
> 
> Apparently you guys get hard over politics. I get hard over attractive naked or half naked women. You guys keep doing each other.. more women for me 😂


Well I just started 1200mg of deca in a few weeks I won’t be getting hard over anything


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Just like all political threads... This one has spiraled to a bunch of circle jerking, and people jizzing in each other's faces. I'm not surprised.
> 
> Apparently you guys get hard over politics. I get hard over attractive naked or half naked women. You guys keep doing each other.. more women for me 😂


Just let him throw his tantrum.

He'll either tire himself out, or drink himself to sleep...

Eventually.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well I just started 1200mg of deca in a few weeks I won’t be getting hard over anything


Man, I have the opposite of deca dick. It gives me a hard on 24/7, not quite as aggressive as Tren, but pretty close. Then again I've never tried a dose nearly as high as yours.

Don't get caught up too far in this political circle jerk. The guys around here will bukakae all over you without thinking twice 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Man, I have the opposite of deca dick. It gives me a hard on 24/7, not quite as aggressive as Tren, but pretty close. Then again I've never tried a dose nearly as high as yours.
> 
> Don't get caught up too far in this political circle jerk. The guys around here will bukakae all over you without thinking twice 😂


Don’t threaten me with a good time.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> If what you're suggesting is true, and critical race theory is not being taught in these schools, then just what the fuck is the literature the parents of the children in those schools are waving around and protesting over?
> 
> How would you know?   Do you have children going to those schools?    What exactly has all these parents pissed off and up in arms?
> 
> Are you telling me all of those parents are lying?


They have a tragic misunderstanding of what critical race theory actually is and it’s leading them to tilt at windmills.

Teaching about slavery or other things that people would rather ignore because it makes them uncomfortable is not “CRT.”  Critical race theory is a specific theory taught as a university undergrad subject.  Are they lying?  Not necessarily — they just aren’t familiar with the subject that they’re ostensibly attempting to ban.

Do you have link to a specific example of said literature?  What sort of writing are they waving around, specifically?


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> They have a tragic misunderstanding of what critical race theory actually is and it’s leading them to tilt at windmills.
> 
> Teaching about slavery or other things that people would rather ignore because it makes them uncomfortable is not “CRT.”  Critical race theory is a specific theory taught as a university undergrad subject.  Are they lying?  Not necessarily — they just aren’t familiar with the subject that they’re ostensibly attempting to ban.
> 
> Do you have link to a specific example of said literature?  What sort of writing are they waving around, specifically?



The liberal talking point is that there is no such thing as CRT, or that it's just university stuff. In fact, "CRT" is "DEI", Diversity, Equity and Inclusion. DEI is essentially CRT on steroids. This is not just the history of slavery and such, it's far more than that. The DEI people are looking to change the country, and DEI instruction starts in kindergarten.

By amazing coincidence, the WSJ published a significant editorial on this today. I would post a link but it is paywalled. The WSJ was given 100 hours of video from an online DEI conference, which is held annually. Normally it's an in person event but Covid has forced it online the past few years. It's not a public event and attendance is invitation only. The WSJ cited significant portions of this event, with very specific details. Truly frightening stuff. In a few days it may drop outside the paywall and I can post it. The WSJ is a reputable news source. If even 25% of that they cited is accurate, this is damning.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> The liberal talking point is that there is no such thing as CRT, or that it's just university stuff. In fact, "CRT" is "DEI", Diversity, Equity and Inclusion. DEI is essentially CRT on steroids. This is not just the history of slavery and such, it's far more than that. The DEI people are looking to change the country, and DEI instruction starts in kindergarten.
> 
> By amazing coincidence, the WSJ published a significant editorial on this today. I would post a link but it is paywalled. The WSJ was given 100 hours of video from an online DEI conference, which is held annually. Normally it's an in person event but Covid has forced it online the past few years. It's not a public event and attendance is invitation only. The WSJ cited significant portions of this event, with very specific details. Truly frightening stuff. In a few days it may drop outside the paywall and I can post it. The WSJ is a reputable news source. If even 25% of that they cited is accurate, this is damning.


Can you give us a preview of some of the things discussed, in case it never clears the pay wall?


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Can you give us a preview of some of the things discussed, in case it never clears the pay wall?


Yes I'll prepare a detailed summary and quote it. If I can download it I'll post it verbatim.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

Inside the Woke Indoctrination Machine​After watching 100 hours of leaked video, we now fully grasp the danger of this ideology in schools.​

By Andrew Gutmann and Paul Rossi
Feb. 11, 2022 6:15 pm ET

1,295








Last spring we exposed how two elite independent schools in New York had become corrupted by a divisive obsession with race, helping start the national movement against critical race theory. Schools apply this theory under the guise of diversity, equity and inclusion programming. Until now, however, neither of us fully grasped the dangers of this ideology or the true motives of its practitioners. The goal of DEI isn’t only to teach students about slavery or encourage courageous conversations about race, it is to transform schools totally and reshape society radically.

Over the past month we have watched nearly 100 hours of leaked videos from 108 workshops held virtually last year for the National Association of Independent Schools’ People of Color Conference. The NAIS sets standards for more than 1,600 independent schools in the U.S., driving their missions and influencing many school policies. The conference is NAIS’s flagship annual event for disseminating DEI practices, and more than 6,000 DEI practitioners, educators and administrators attended this year. Intended as professional development and not meant for the public, these workshops are honest, transparent and unfiltered—very different from how private schools typically communicate DEI initiatives. These leaked videos act as a Rosetta Stone for deciphering the DEI playbook.

The path to remake schools begins with the word “diversity,” which means much more than simply increasing the number of students and faculty of color—referred to in these workshops as “Bipoc,” which stands for “black, indigenous and people of color.” DEI experts urge schools to classify people by identities such as race, convince them that they are being harmed by their environment, and turn them into fervent advocates for institutional change.

In workshops such as “Integrating Healing-Centered Engagements Into a DEIA School Program” and “Racial Trauma and the Path Toward Healing,” we learned how DEI practitioners use segregated affinity groups and practices such as healing circles to inculcate feelings of trauma. Even students without grievances are trained to see themselves as victims of the their ancestors’ suffering through “intergenerational violence.”

The next step in a school’s transformation is “inclusion.” Schools must integrate DEI work into every aspect of the school and every facet of the curriculum must be evaluated through an antibias, antiracist, or antioppressive lens. In “Let’s Talk About It! Anti-Oppressive Unit and Lesson Plan Design,” we learned that the omission of this lens—“failing to explore the intersection of STEM and social justice,” for instance—constitutes an act of “curriculum violence.”

All school messaging must be scrubbed of noninclusive language, all school policies of noninclusive practices, all libraries of noninclusive books. Inclusion also requires that all non-Bipoc stakeholders become allies in the fight against the systemic harm being perpetuated by the institution. In “Small Activists, Big Impact—Cultivating Anti-Racists and Activists in Kindergarten,” we were told that “kindergartners are natural social-justice warriors.”

It isn’t enough for a school to be inclusive; it also must foster “belonging.” Belonging means that a school must be a “safe space”—code for prohibiting any speech or activity, regardless of intent, that a Bipoc student or faculty member might perceive as harmful, as uncomfortable or as questioning their “lived experience.” The primary tool for suppressing speech is to create a fear of microaggressions.

In “Feeding Yourself When You Are Fed Up: Connecting Resilience and DEI Work,” we learned techniques, such as “calling out,” that faculty and students can use to shut down conversations immediately by interrupting speakers and letting them know that their words and actions are unacceptable and won’t be tolerated. Several workshops focused on the practice of “restorative justice,” used to re-educate students who fall afoul of speech codes. The final step to ensure belonging is to push out families or faculty who question DEI work. “Sometimes you gotta say, maybe this is not the right school for you. . . . I’ve said that a lot this year,” said Victor Shin, an assistant head of school and co-chairman of the People of Color Conference, in “From Pawns to Controlling the Board: Seeing BIPOC Students as Power Players in Student Programming.”

With the implementation of diversity, inclusion and belonging, schools can begin to address the primary objectives of DEI work: equity and justice. NAIS obligates all member schools to commit to these aims in their mission statements or defining documents. Equity requires dismantling all systems that Bipoc members of the community believe to cause harm. Justice is the final stage of social transformation to “collective liberation.” The goal is to remake society into a collective, stripped of individualism and rife with reparations.

In sessions such as “Traversing the Long and Thorny Road Toward Equity in Our Schools,” “Moving the Needle Toward Meaningful Institutional Change,” “Building an Equitable and Liberating Mindset” and “Breaking the White Centered Cycle,” we learned that the only way to achieve equity and justice is to eradicate all aspects of white-supremacy culture from “predominantly white institutions,” or PWIs, as NAIS calls its member schools, irrespective of the diversity of a school’s students. Perfectionism, punctuality, urgency, niceness, worship of the written word, progress, objectivity, rigor, individualism, capitalism and liberalism are some of the characteristics of white-supremacy culture in need of elimination. In “Post-PoCC Return to PWI Normal,” DEI practitioner Maria Graciela Alcid summarized: “Decolonizing white-supremacy-culture thinking is the ongoing act of deconstructing, dismantling, disrupting those colonial ideologies and the superiority of Western thought.”


----------



## TODAY (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> The liberal talking point is that there is no such thing as CRT, or that it's just university stuff. In fact, "CRT" is "DEI", Diversity, Equity and Inclusion. DEI is essentially CRT on steroids. This is not just the history of slavery and such, it's far more than that. The DEI people are looking to change the country, and DEI instruction starts in kindergarten.
> 
> By amazing coincidence, the WSJ published a significant editorial on this today. I would post a link but it is paywalled. The WSJ was given 100 hours of video from an online DEI conference, which is held annually. Normally it's an in person event but Covid has forced it online the past few years. It's not a public event and attendance is invitation only. The WSJ cited significant portions of this event, with very specific details. Truly frightening stuff. In a few days it may drop outside the paywall and I can post it. The WSJ is a reputable news source. If even 25% of that they cited is accurate, this is damning.


See, I disagree with the implications of this post, but i've gotta commend it for being rational, informed, and dispassionate.

Take notes, Uncle Rapey.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Inside the Woke Indoctrination Machine​After watching 100 hours of leaked video, we now fully grasp the danger of this ideology in schools.​
> 
> By Andrew Gutmann and Paul Rossi
> Feb. 11, 2022 6:15 pm ET
> ...


Thanks for going out of your way to do this! I'm going to make some food and give this a read.

Thanks again man!


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Inside the Woke Indoctrination Machine​After watching 100 hours of leaked video, we now fully grasp the danger of this ideology in schools.​
> 
> By Andrew Gutmann and Paul Rossi
> Feb. 11, 2022 6:15 pm ET
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to post that. 

It seems to me, though, that the article is talking about NAIS affiliated schools, which are private schools and not the public schools where these laws are currently being drafted in regards to. 

Public school curriculum is already overseen by the state.  Are there any actual instances of CRT, DEI or whatever you want to call it actually being taught by public schools?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Aren't you the guy who got triggered over someone saying "crackpipe"?
> 
> Talk about a cult.


I don't get triggered brah, but you sure seem to


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> This is a pet peeve... When someone else tells me what my political leanings are based on an online dialogue.
> 
> People are more complex than what you can discern from an online dialogue. Just because someone isnt suckling the same dick as everyone else, isn't reflective of whether they are left or right.
> 
> ...


Dude, this jabroni is convinced that he knows how we identify politically.  Of course he is wrong but like I said before, logic does not get through to him.
Once he has it in his head that someone is a liberal he can't get himself to think otherwise.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> They have a tragic misunderstanding of what critical race theory actually is and it’s leading them to tilt at windmills.
> 
> Teaching about slavery or other things that people would rather ignore because it makes them uncomfortable is not “CRT.”  Critical race theory is a specific theory taught as a university undergrad subject.  Are they lying?  Not necessarily — they just aren’t familiar with the subject that they’re ostensibly attempting to ban.
> 
> Do you have link to a specific example of said literature?  What sort of writing are they waving around, specifically?


I agree and the less PC way to make your statement is to say that they are simply ignorant.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Dude, this jabroni is convinced that he knows how we identify politically.  Of course he is wrong but like I said before, logic does not get through to him.
> Once he has it in his head that someone is a liberal he can't get himself to think otherwise.


Most people who resort to shouting out liberal, as a way to label the person they are talking to, are that way. Drunk uncle just adds a special twist to it 😅


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Most people who resort to shouting out liberal, as a way to label the person they are talking to, are that way. Drunk uncle just adds a special twist to it 😅


It’s easier to attack a predetermined position than it is to discern the nuances of a person’s position and address them.

That manner of arguing is basically a straw man argument taken to the extreme.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2022)

LIBERALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> LIBERALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dad?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Dad?


your pops dont like libs too..For me the left represents communism my family escaped that shit back in 1980 russia


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> your pops dont like libs too..For me the left represents communism my family escaped that shit back in 1980 russia


He’s as far to the right as you can go.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> See, I disagree with the implications of this post, but i've gotta commend it for being rational, informed, and dispassionate.
> 
> Take notes, Uncle Rapey.



Fuck you , you miserable cunt. 

You just disagreed with material facts because it doesn't fit your faggot assed narrative.  And admitted it. 

So why would I ever again give a shit what you say? You're a miserable hypocrite and a punk bitch. 

Your a pussy to me.  I don't care what you say.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't get triggered brah, but you sure seem to



Sure you do. 

You spent three pages whining like a bitch because somebody said "crackpipes"

If that's not a cunt assed little triggered bitch, then nothing is.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post that.
> 
> It seems to me, though, that the article is talking about NAIS affiliated schools, which are private schools and not the public schools where these laws are currently being drafted in regards to.
> 
> Public school curriculum is already overseen by the state.  Are there any actual instances of CRT, DEI or whatever you want to call it actually being taught by public schools?



In other words, it looks to me like he showed clearly that they're teaching the same bullshit, but calling it something else and you think that's proof of what, exactly? 

Because it looks like the parents do not approve of this stuff.   Irregardless of what labels we want to put on it. 

I'm asking here sincerely. 

You and I have debated for years and always shown respect to one another,  unlike some others here.   So I'm asking.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s as far to the right as you can go.



Says the rainbow blue piller boy


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Sure you do.
> 
> You spent three pages whining like a bitch because somebody said "crackpipes"
> 
> If that's not a cunt assed little triggered bitch, then nothing is.


Where did he “whine”? Is looking for correct information whining? 


Hughinn said:


> In other words, it looks to me like he showed clearly that they're teaching the same bullshit, but calling it something else and you think that's proof of what, exactly?
> 
> Because it looks like the parents do not approve of this stuff.   Irregardless of what labels we want to put on it.
> 
> ...


No, CRT is not the same thing as DEI.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where did he “whine”? Is looking for correct information whining?
> 
> No, CRT is not the same thing as DEI.



Sure bitch.  We get it. 

And "crackpipes" isn't  "drug paraphernalia"   lmfao 🤣

Fucking pathetic


----------



## TODAY (Feb 13, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Fuck you , you miserable cunt.
> 
> You just disagreed with material facts because it doesn't fit your faggot assed narrative.  And admitted it.
> 
> ...


Whoa, whoa, whoa.

Calm down, you spicy old meatball. Your old and bitter heart might not be able to handle this level of salt.

Now, what material facts did I disagree with?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Says the rainbow blue piller boy


Well he was a leader of one of the largest white suprematist  groups in America in the 80s and 90s. As a child I had gbi agents watching my home. He was on the news. The splc had a file on him as well.
He’s a washed up angry bitter person who doesnt belong in the world and doesn’t understand change.
🤔 does that last sound familiar at all?
Not sure how I’m a blue piller or even wtf that is.
Maybe try putting the pipe down and stepping out of the meth lab.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Sure bitch.  We get it.
> 
> And "crackpipes" isn't  "drug paraphernalia"   lmfao 🤣
> 
> Fucking pathetic


Who made the claim that crack pipes aren’t drug paraphernalia? 
You literally create arguments in your head that didn’t happen in real life.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.
> 
> Calm down, you spicy old meatball. Your old and bitter heart might not be able to handle this level of salt.
> 
> Now, what material facts did I disagree with?




I'm not bitter man. 

I'm tired of y'all slinging insults around.   

All I mean here is, if your honestly interested is that obviously alot of parents are upset about this shit being taught in some schools.  Both public and private. 

I can't say personally,  because my kids are out of school and I live in Louisiana where white people are the minority in alot of areas, so the whole liberal thing is rare here, because we live diversity,  not just talk about it over expensive cups of coffee. 

But I've seen parents of all sorts in these schools unhappy with this particular curriculum.  And I don't believe for one second that those people are making this up, or are misinformed.   They see shit they don't like.   We can argue about what label to put on it I'll the cows come home but it goes right back to same thing.   Schools teaching racially motivated lessons that parents don't agree with.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 13, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I'm not bitter man.
> 
> I'm tired of y'all slinging insults around.
> 
> ...


What sort of curriculum is concerning to these parents? Are there specific areas/ statements that they find to be concerning or offensive?

Asking in good faith and out of genuine curiosity.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Who made the claim that crack pipes aren’t drug paraphernalia?
> You literally create arguments in your head that didn’t happen in real life.



We literally listened to and lifter bitch like high school girls who got stood up by a rock star for four pages over someone saying crackpipes. 

Give me a fucking break already


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What sort of curriculum is concerning to these parents? Are there specific areas/ statements that they find to be concerning or offensive?
> 
> Asking in good faith and out of genuine curiosity.



I've been seeing it for months now. 

I'll try and dig up so e examples here directly. 

But, I have a hard time believing you haven't seen any of this.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 13, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I've been seeing it for months now.
> 
> I'll try and dig up so e examples here directly.
> 
> But, I have a hard time believing you haven't seen any of this.


I've heard some interesting complaints from parents, but I also live in a pretty liberal urban area so I'm interested in what more rural parents perceive to be problematic.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I've heard some interesting complaints from parents, but I also live in a pretty liberal urban area so I'm interested in what more rural parents perceive to be problematic.


DEI website with curriculum


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 13, 2022)

Tazz said:


> And I bet our tax dollars pay for them too in some way.


how much are u paying in taxes as a drug dealer


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 13, 2022)

Idk I've seen some images/videos of teachers presenting some ideas that definitely come off as promoting CRT. Trying to find something now in a sea of videos/images is proving to be more difficult than i thought. I don't think public schools are making it part of their education but it wouldn't shock me if some teachers were slipping it in with their lessons. 

I know I listened to a podcast not to long ago with a teacher from a private school that wrote an article over how meetings were being held which where pushing CRT on staff/teachers as well as students. He spoke out about it and has been suspended from teaching at that school last I heard. That article someone post earlier might be that guy, i'll have to look into.

BTW i'm registered as independent and typically sit in the center but lean left with certain ideas/politics.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Sure you do.
> 
> You spent three pages whining like a bitch because somebody said "crackpipes"
> 
> If that's not a cunt assed little triggered bitch, then nothing is.


yeah, not whining, that is what you do ya beta cuck simple bitch
I done told your dumb ass once, Im not beneath throwing insults at people who throw them at me and with your handicapped intellect you should really be more careful who you insult.
It is way too easy to make you look foolish because you pretty much do it yourself every time you type a post.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> your pops dont like libs too..For me the left represents communism my family escaped that shit back in 1980 russia


You Russian?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well he was a leader of one of the largest white suprematist  groups in America in the 80s and 90s. As a child I had gbi agents watching my home. He was on the news. The splc had a file on him as well.
> He’s a washed up angry bitter person who doesnt belong in the world and doesn’t understand change.
> 🤔 does that last sound familiar at all?
> Not sure how I’m a blue piller or even wtf that is.
> Maybe try putting the pipe down and stepping out of the meth lab.


I think he likes your avi. He's so dumb he is expecting a hug from you.
That or the red pill blue pill shit.  He just doesn't know how to word it correctly.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> Idk I've seen some images/videos of teachers presenting some ideas that definitely come off as promoting CRT. Trying to find something now in a sea of videos/images is proving to be more difficult than i thought. I don't think public schools are making it part of their education but it wouldn't shock me if some teachers were slipping it in with their lessons.
> 
> I know I listened to a podcast not to long ago with a teacher from a private school that wrote an article over how meetings were being held which where pushing CRT on staff/teachers as well as students. He spoke out about it and has been suspended from teaching at that school last I heard. That article someone post earlier might be that guy, i'll have to look into.
> 
> BTW i'm registered as independent and typically sit in the center but lean left with certain ideas/politics.


well, you are on @Hughinn's shit list now (since you lean left) but that is a badge of honor for anyone with a brain (being on jackoffs list that is, not leaning left).


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

Sorry for all the posts guys but just one more comment about the resident Jackass in this thread. Here goes:

Hey idiot, everyone in here is in agreement that the grant is stupid.
You are the only one still trying to argue about nothing. This makes you a triggered bitch.

Also I guess I may be slightly triggered* because your incredible stupidity more than anything else I find annoying.

*yup, this is me just possibly triggered and only slightly


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You Russian?


Yes


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 13, 2022)

If anyone ever asks me what I mean when I call something a "hell-thread", I'm gonna just link this.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 13, 2022)

Pineapple belongs on pizza


----------



## Tazz (Feb 13, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> how much are u paying in taxes as a drug dealer



How much are you paying in taxes to buy your “drugs” from your “drug dealer” to fund your mediocre natty looking back?

PS- Very sorry about what tren did to your hair. That’s a tragedy.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Sorry for all the posts guys but just one more comment about the resident Jackass in this thread. Here goes:
> 
> Hey idiot, everyone in here is in agreement that the grant is stupid.
> You are the only one still trying to argue about nothing. This makes you a triggered bitch.
> ...



This thread is you and I’s kinda thread. This is beautiful isn’t it. So sad I missed out watching it live. I would of wanted to participate too, this would of been fun. 

What’s the referee score on the participants so far?


----------



## Kraken (Feb 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post that.
> 
> It seems to me, though, that the article is talking about NAIS affiliated schools, which are private schools and not the public schools where these laws are currently being drafted in regards to.
> 
> Public school curriculum is already overseen by the state.  Are there any actual instances of CRT, DEI or whatever you want to call it actually being taught by public schools?



Yes this particular article discusses what's happening at private schools. Many kids attend private schools. I hope you would agree the stuff WSJ cited is pretty bad. But teachers are teachers, there is not a wall between public and private schools. People move back and forth. 

Some time ago, I did some research on CRT, and found an organization pushing public schools to adopt it. I'll try to find it again. I distinctly remember that the website was denying that CRT was what the less liberal media claimed, and then went on to explain what it is. And I was pretty unhappy with what they defended.

For example, they advance the position that black people, because of a history of slavery and racism, have the deck stacked against them. They go on to claim that it's not individual persons in government or industry that are racist, but rather racism is integral to society overall, and that this situation was created by white people in the past. They cited "redlining" from the 40's and such as examples.

So what does this tell kids? It tells black kids (1) they can never get ahead and (2) there is nothing anyone can do to fix it. How does anyone think that will end well? They didn't say this, but it seems like they are setting up a pretext for "slavery reparations" and if that ever happens, well, that sure won't end well.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 13, 2022)

Kraken said:


> For example, they advance the position that black people, because of a history of slavery and racism, have the deck stacked against them. They go on to claim that it's not individual persons in government or industry that are racist, but rather racism is integral to society overall, and that this situation was created by white people in the past. They cited "redlining" from the 40's and such as examples.


To an extent this is correct, though. Crack cocaine is scheduled more strictly than powdered cocaine, for example. It’s no coincidence that most people arrested for selling crack are black.

Generational wealth is also a thing. If you have a house to leave to your kids, it puts them ahead. If you have money to leave for your kids, it puts them ahead.  If you have money to send your kids to go to a good school, it puts them ahead.  It takes a long time to catch up if you start way behind.

Also, look at Biden’s crime bill from back in the 90s. Who suffered the most from that bill and who have the private prison system benefited the most from their increased incarceration rates?  Black people and Hispanic people.

Yes, it’s uncomfortable to talk about, but pretending that everything is just fine is just being avoidant.  History that is uncomfortable should make people uncomfortable. That’s a good thing because there’s less chance of the same things happening again if people realize how shitty it was to do those things to people.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Yes this particular article discusses what's happening at private schools. Many kids attend private schools. I hope you would agree the stuff WSJ cited is pretty bad. But teachers are teachers, there is not a wall between public and private schools. People move back and forth.
> 
> Some time ago, I did some research on CRT, and found an organization pushing public schools to adopt it. I'll try to find it again. I distinctly remember that the website was denying that CRT was what the less liberal media claimed, and then went on to explain what it is. And I was pretty unhappy with what they defended.
> 
> ...


I posted a link to the DEI curriculum from grades k-12. It’s quite a bit of reading


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 13, 2022)

https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdBrVXcM/

Explains everything about the smoking kits you need to know from a reputable source


----------



## Tazz (Feb 13, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdBrVXcM/
> 
> Explains everything about the smoking kits you need to know from a reputable source



That’s actually a quality news report by that guy. He presents the facts, and the overall situation; with both picture/audio evidence. 

Is it true? Uh, hard to say, but at least he’s backing what he’s saying instead of spreading garbage conspiracy’s with no evidence. 

The picture of the smoking kit, if legit, is a solid backing.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

Tazz said:


> How much are you paying in taxes to buy your “drugs” from your “drug dealer” to fund your mediocre natty looking back?
> 
> PS- Very sorry about what tren did to your hair. That’s a tragedy.


Ok, Ok, that one gets a 9.5


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

Tazz said:


> This thread is you and I’s kinda thread. This is beautiful isn’t it. So sad I missed out watching it live. I would of wanted to participate too, this would of been fun.
> 
> What’s the referee score on the participants so far?


🤷‍♂️ dunno, I think we all lost


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 13, 2022)

Tazz said:


> That’s actually a quality news report by that guy. He presents the facts, and the overall situation; with both picture/audio evidence.
> 
> Is it true? Uh, hard to say, but at least he’s backing what he’s saying instead of spreading garbage conspiracy’s with no evidence.
> 
> The picture of the smoking kit, if legit, is a solid backing.


It’s a similar program that’s been going on in a few states prior 

Look I am all for doing a syringe exchange program keep dirty needles off the street but just giving out new syringes and pipes is just stupid.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 13, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> It’s a similar program that’s been going on in a few states prior
> 
> Look I am all for doing a syringe exchange program keep dirty needles off the street but just giving out new syringes and pipes is just stupid.



Umm, but doesn’t the syringe/needle exchange progress give out brand new syringes/needles for free to drug addicts? It’s basically the same concept man. 

I disagree with your stance there, the government shouldn’t be giving out anything for free that aids in someone putting a drug into their body.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

I’m just mad they’re not giving out free drugs.
On a serious note I don’t think this in completely negative it’s like we’re moving more and more toward decriminalizing drug use and ending the failed war on drugs.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 13, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Umm, but doesn’t the syringe/needle exchange progress give out brand new syringes/needles for free to drug addicts? It’s basically the same concept man.
> 
> I disagree with your stance there, the government shouldn’t be giving out anything for free that aids in someone putting a drug into their body.


No you give your used syringe to get a new one so the old ones don’t get thrown on the ground or the pick up ones form the ground and exchange for new ones I just don’t mind it because there is some benefit less needles everywhere they won’t share needles as much etc so In my eyes I can justify that program


----------



## Tazz (Feb 13, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> No you give your used syringe to get a new one so the old ones don’t get thrown on the ground or the pick up ones form the ground and exchange for new ones I just don’t mind it because there is some benefit less needles everywhere they won’t share needles as much etc so In my eyes I can justify that program



Correct, they do replace them for clean new ones. 

But at the same time, they also give them out for free to drug users, even if they are not exchanging any used ones (as far as i’m aware).


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 13, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Correct, they do replace them for clean new ones.
> 
> But at the same time, they also give them out for free to drug users, even if they are not exchanging any used ones (as far as i’m aware).


I’ve heard of both I’m only for the exchange program giving away for nothing will not help only add to the issue of needles all over the street you give junkies shit for free they take it for granted you make them earn it they will
Do it fuckers very creative of ways to making money for the fix lol


----------



## Swiper. (Feb 13, 2022)

i’m a little surprised some people support the federal government spending your money to aid drug users. (it’s my understanding that it was a federal grant or a money given to the states for them to spend on drug users?)

where in the US Constitution does it say the federal government has the authority to do this? 

I think it’s best to question the federal government on anything it does and ask where is the authority in the US constitution?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 13, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> i’m a little surprised some people support the federal government spending your money to aid drug users. (it’s my understanding that it was a federal grant or a money given to the states for them to spend on drug users?)
> 
> where in the US Constitution does it say the federal government has the authority to do this?
> 
> I think it’s best to question the federal government on anything it does and ask where is the authority in the US constitution?


I can’t explain the whole process of it i would be lying but I’m pretty sure grants which is even a more scheme cause people make money on grants like these pop up testing covid centers 🤦‍♂️ too much of a headache thinking about all this we need a CEO not a president and accountants not politicians rest leave to the constitution


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 13, 2022)

Tazz said:


> How much are you paying in taxes to buy your “drugs” from your “drug dealer” to fund your mediocre natty looking back?
> 
> PS- Very sorry about what tren did to your hair. That’s a tragedy.





	

		
			
		

		
	
id say its still better off than 90% of the users here, but i appreciate the concern


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Feb 15, 2022)

Cliffs?


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> well, you are on @Hughinn's shit list now (since you lean left) but that is a badge of honor for anyone with a brain (being on jackoffs list that is, not leaning left).



Look man.

I buried my brother yesterday and that's why I ghosted for awhile.  He took awhile to die because the SOB was just tough.

But let's just sum it up as we both know we're not going to be buddies.  And that's fine.

Under different circumstances, we could settle this disrespect you like to show in such a way that we'd be sure to respect each other from now on.   But, the world is different now, and that option ain't here unless you want to come to Louisiana so we can learn to respect each other the old fashioned way.  I know you ain't real keen on that idea.

So let's just agree to disagree.

I think you're a bitch.  Whining and sniveling because someone said "crackpipes" instead of "drug paraphernalia".   Because in my book, that's a bitch ass point to argue to protect malevolent evil bastards that hate us both.  But that's your choice, and your entitled to it.

So fine. 

I'm just going to ask that you stop the personal insults, unless you feel it's necessary strongly enough to come insult me in your fashion, in person.   And we can decide at that point whether or not you have the right to insult me. 

Otherwise, cut it the fuck out.

Thanks.   
A tout a  l heure monsieur 

And let's just be froideur


----------



## GSgator (Feb 22, 2022)

My condolences Hughinn I’m really sorry for you and your family’s loss .


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 22, 2022)

GSgator said:


> My condolences Hughinn I’m really sorry for you and your family’s loss .


Thanks gator. 

He took our Mama to get a covid shot in Lafayette a few months ago.   While he was there the nurse talked him into getting one too.  

He was 44 years old. 

I just don't understand. 

I don't know what happened.  He had a heart murmur since we were kids.  But it hasn't given him any trouble since we were teenagers.    Now he's dead. 

So the world lost a big bad ass red headed guy way too soon.  But I guess that's just life.     

He was the biggest and strongest of us.  Me and Sean will honor him as his brothers.  But I guess it's cendres en cendres poussiere en poussiere.    Or ashes to ashes and dust to dust. 

It's just life frere.    We all gotta live it the best way we can. 

cheers


----------



## GSgator (Feb 22, 2022)

Damn he was way to young and that story fucking enrages me man.  I’m sure you can go without my conspiracy BS right now you don’t need any more stuff on your plate. If you need to chat or anything HMU.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Look man.
> 
> I buried my brother yesterday and that's why I ghosted for awhile.  He took awhile to die because the SOB was just tough.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your bro but dont be a hypocrite. I don't hold grudges and we can still get along. The choice is yours.

That post you quoted was ancient.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 22, 2022)

Sorry for your loss @Hughinn . 

If i were you, id take a break from the forums to settle down a bit.

We are all a bit sarcastic here and while you’re still mourning you might interpret someone messing around with you a bit too personal. 

Again, that’s tough man and you’ll get through it. I’m also here too if you need to talk through PM’s about anything, judgement free. Keep on keeping

Just don’t leave for good, I like your presence here, you’re a funny dude and bring some solid amusement to threads.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 22, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Thanks gator.
> 
> He took our Mama to get a covid shot in Lafayette a few months ago.   While he was there the nurse talked him into getting one too.
> 
> ...


My condolences.  May he RIP.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> View attachment 18314
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord, man. I hope you didn't pay for that haircut


----------



## TODAY (Feb 22, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Look man.
> 
> I buried my brother yesterday and that's why I ghosted for awhile.  He took awhile to die because the SOB was just tough.
> 
> ...


Sincere condolences, dude.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 22, 2022)

@Hughinn I'm terribly sorry to hear that, tragic and much too young. I wish you and your family the best, and I'll say a few extra prayers for y'all.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2022)

the reaper comes for us all..Im sorry


----------



## Swiper. (May 13, 2022)

“Yes, Safe Smoking Kits Include Free Crack Pipes. We Know Because We Got Them.”









						Yes, Safe Smoking Kits Include Free Crack Pipes. We Know Because We Got Them.
					

Crack pipes are distributed in safe-smoking kits up and down the East Coast, raising questions about the Biden administration's assertion that its multimillion-dollar harm reduction grant program wouldn't funnel taxpayer dollars to drug paraphernalia.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## lifter6973 (May 13, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> “Yes, Safe Smoking Kits Include Free Crack Pipes. We Know Because We Got Them.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this far right source admits that crack pipes may not be part of the kits depending on what organizations you visit. However, all the sites they visited gave them crack pipes. Doesn't seem biased or fabricated at all.

Additionally they state that the organizations they visited are eligible to receive funding for the government kits. They did not say whether or not the sites had funding from the government for the alleged kits they received with crack pipes which means the kits they allegedly received may have nothing to do with the government funded program which technically launched at the beginning of this month.

Are we doing this again? Even this biased source drops hints that this is a bs story.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2022)

god damn liberals


----------



## lifter6973 (May 13, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> god damn liberals


Believe it if you want but it simply is not true. Im not happy about any government funded harm reduction kits like the actual kits that are being funded but there are not crack pipes in them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Believe it if you want but it simply is not true. Im not happy about any government funded harm reduction kits but there are not crack pipes in them.


i got in a fight with a liberal lift driver today..America needs a divorce from left and right


----------



## lifter6973 (May 13, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> i got in a fight with a liberal lift driver today..America needs a divorce from left and right


its not worth dividing normal people

Edit: I come off as a dickhead but I dont care what people here believe enough to say someone is my enemy. That is your preference and just like different religions I wont base my opinion on someone only by what they choose to believe in. This time period right now seems to be the most divided Americans are that I can remember in my lifetime.

The only time I get sort of 'heated' is people that state their opinion, then I state my opinion on that and then they start personal attacks. I have a junior high mentality once someone takes it there. I am not beneath the pettiness.


----------



## Swiper. (May 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> So this far right source admits that crack pipes may not be part of the kits depending on what organizations you visit. However, all the sites they visited gave them crack pipes. Doesn't seem biased or fabricated at all.
> 
> Additionally they state that the organizations they visited are eligible to receive funding for the government kits. They did not say whether or not the sites had funding from the government for the alleged kits they received with crack pipes which means the kits they allegedly received may have nothing to do with the government funded program which technically launched at the beginning of this month.
> 
> Are we doing this again? Even this biased source drops hints that this is a bs story.



no need to do anything again. it’s crystal clear to me of what’s going on here.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Look man.
> 
> I buried my brother yesterday and that's why I ghosted for awhile.  He took awhile to die because the SOB was just tough.
> 
> ...


Despite the rumors about you, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope everyone stops bullying you for a while


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Dad?


I'm curious to know what your political perspective Is. Democrat or republican?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> how much are u paying in taxes as a drug dealer


When I was a drug dealer I paid taxes in terms of charity


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Pineapple belongs on pizza


Do you think anchovies do?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

Tazz said:


> How much are you paying in taxes to buy your “drugs” from your “drug dealer” to fund your mediocre natty looking back?
> 
> PS- Very sorry about what tren did to your hair. That’s a tragedy.


Good comeback. Not exactly like they are paying VAT


----------



## TODAY (May 15, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> When I was a drug dealer I paid taxes in terms of charity


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (May 15, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm curious to know what your political perspective Is. Democrat or republican?


Are those the only choices? What if I’m not an idiot who fits in a box


----------



## RiR0 (May 15, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


>


You look worse


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are those the only choices? What if I’m not an idiot who fits in a box


Well then, it certainly is a spectrum, tell me about your perspective


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm curious to know what your political perspective Is. Democrat or republican?





Intel.imperitive said:


> When I was a drug dealer I paid taxes in terms of charity





Intel.imperitive said:


> Do you think anchovies do?





Intel.imperitive said:


> Good comeback. Not exactly like they are paying VAT



There's a multi quote feature.
MUL•TI•QUOTE


----------

